# 11/13 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread - The fallout from Full Gear



## Freelancer

I'm waiting for a standout MJF promo explaining himself. I expect a good one from Moxley too, but MJF should steal the show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Time for that MJF promo it seems


----------



## Bosnian21

People seem to be thinking Jericho and Guevara will lose but I’ll predict they win the tag titles. 

Finally we get to see MJF go off on TV.


----------



## V-Trigger

Sky is gonna pin Jericho and challenge for the title. Playing with what he told him after winning the title at ALL OUT.


----------



## TD Stinger

Wasn't a fan of dong the MJF turn the way they did. To me, his explanation why will go a long way for me.

I like the idea that Jericho and Guevara challenging for the tag titles since they have won some matches as a team. It makes it so the tag division won't be placed in it's own little box or anything.

Not a big fan of doing PAC vs. Hangman again already. Their 2nd match in 4 days and their 3rd singles match in about a month. Even if this is the rubber match, would have liked to have seen them wait at least a little bit before doing it.


----------



## rbl85

TD Stinger said:


> Wasn't a fan of dong the MJF turn the way they did. To me, his explanation why will go a long way for me.
> 
> I like the idea that Jericho and Guevara challenging for the tag titles since they have won some matches as a team. It makes it so the tag division won't be placed in it's own little box or anything.
> 
> Not a big fan of doing PAC vs. Hangman again already. Their 2nd match in 4 days and their 3rd singles match in about a month. Even if this is the rubber match, would have liked to have seen them wait at least a little bit before doing it.


Yeah but if you wait to do this rubber match then the 2 are stuck with each other.

For me doing the rubber match tomorrow is the best option because after this match both men can move on an other storyline.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

TD Stinger said:


> Wasn't a fan of dong the MJF turn the way they did. To me, his explanation why will go a long way for me.
> 
> I like the idea that Jericho and Guevara challenging for the tag titles since they have won some matches as a team. It makes it so the tag division won't be placed in it's own little box or anything.
> 
> Not a big fan of doing PAC vs. Hangman again already. Their 2nd match in 4 days and their 3rd singles match in about a month. Even if this is the rubber match, would have liked to have seen them wait at least a little bit before doing it.


Pac and Page are essentially the top 2 Contenders for Jericho based on their win/loss records. Hangman has 2 losses while Pac has 1. If Page beats Pac again then he will jump to the front being he gave Pac his only two losses. If Pac wins, then Page will have 3 losses to Pac's 1.


----------



## Buhalovski

5-10 min MJF promo or we riot


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194299248608722944


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I like Kong’s new attire

Just want to put that out there


----------



## Corey

Totally be down for a Daniels vs. Pentagon singles match sometime.



V-Trigger said:


> Sky is gonna pin Jericho and challenge for the title. Playing with what he told him after winning the title at ALL OUT.


That's what my exact first thought was when the match was announced. I said to the guys I was with "what if Scorpio pins Jericho since he said that shit to him after All Out??". Nice thought!

Scorpio Sky? You'll never get a shot at this ya hear me!? :lmao I'll never forget it


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Jericho’s first pin won’t be in a tag IMO


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

edit: le DOOBLE post


----------



## Prosper

What a damn preview. That's how you get fans hyped for a show. I'll be pissed if PAC doesn't win the rubber match. And MJF needs a LOOOOONNNGGG promo. At least 10-12 minutes PLEASE.


----------



## imthegame19

I expect Pac to win and move onto feud with Moxley or Omega. With Moxley or Omega moving onto Jericho. It will be interesting how they build up MJF in the ring and keep him away from Cody to next ppv.


----------



## Bosnian21

Interesting note: there hasn’t been a promo where two wrestlers were talking to each other. Only one guy in the ring talking each time, or being interviewed by Tony. 

I’d love to see an MJF - Cody interaction tomorrow.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Goddammit, nobody needs a LLLOOOOONNNGGGGG promo. They’ve been getting by just fine without them. Moxley didn’t need a long promo, he said what he had to say in a few minutes and was done with it. If I want long promos I’ll go back to watching that steaming pile of shit every Monday and Friday night. I’ll turn it right the fuck off and go to bed if they start that shit.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Goddammit, nobody needs a LLLOOOOONNNGGGGG promo. They’ve been getting by just fine without them. Moxley didn’t need a long promo, he said what he had to say in a few minutes and was done with it. If I want long promos I’ll go back to watching that steaming pile of shit every Monday and Friday night. I’ll turn it right the fuck off and go to bed if they start that shit.


Yes, we need more fake fights just for the hell of it. That'll keep viewers watching.


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Jericho’s first pin won’t be in a tag IMO


I don't think it would matter - we've seen Jericho get pinned hundreds of times over his career. He's not some indestructible force. I think it could be smart to have him eat the pin over Guevara if SCU is retaining, as expected. Luke Gallows told a story of how CM Punk would try to protect the SES at the time by eating the pins because he knew Vince wouldn't job them as much if Punk was getting pinned vs Gallows getting pinned. 

Whomever beats Jericho for the title will be a brand name who won't need to be beating the undefeated Jericho for the title as extra rub. Jericho eating a pin by Sky would be a bit of a shocker and give Sky the rub without it really hurting Jericho at all - just give something more for Jericho to whine about. 

Ideally Jericho could put over tag wrestling by admitting SCU was the better team and how they only won because Jericho and Sammy are singles wrestlers and then Jericho could challenge Sky to a singles match, and he could unleash Ortiz/Santana on SCU as Inner Circle as a long time tag team of their own afterall. 

So a lot more storylines could come out of a Jericho pin than a Sammy pin or schmozz ending.


----------



## Mox Girl

I don't know what Mox will do but I am here for it :lol

Should be an interesting show.


----------



## Jedah

They really should set up PnP to step up to SCU. Inner Circle to hold all the gold before the Moxley vs. Jericho feud kicks off but PnP should be the ones to take the tag titles. No need to continue the Lucha Bros feud.

I'm expecting that long MJF promo tomorrow. Should be a spectacle.

And please don't revisit Mox vs. Omega so soon. Leave it down the line, after Mox becomes champion.


----------



## Carter84

I'm watching private party v lucha bros whatva match best I've saw since the tables match with young bucks , private party best up n coming tag team in AEW and any promotion , there a better version of street profits , lucha bros going heel has pissed me but they should break them up if there not going to be champs but I suppose AEW won't I can see why when you can't speak much English and your as over as them says it all . SCU are good and deserve a chance the tag team division with Santana and Ortiz joining just got better . I hope moxley becomes champion in the future as he's over loads same as Cody he's much better as a face I hope he kicks the shit out of MJF the best up n coming heel in any promotion he lives and breathes his character which is a hard thing to do , stone Cold endorsing him was cool , when you get endorsed by the GOAT of all time you know he's got it . Looking forward to Friday's show , with being in hospital I was to stressed to watch it but I'm catching up now spoilers please guys .

Peace and happiness to all as I'm stoned as a mofo haha @LifeInCattleClass; what do u think you were right about the SCU title win I smoked a huge joint for our bet haha , cool you are in my book mate.


----------



## Donnie

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Goddammit, nobody needs a LLLOOOOONNNGGGGG promo. They’ve been getting by just fine without them. Moxley didn’t need a long promo, he said what he had to say in a few minutes and was done with it. If I want long promos I’ll go back to watching that steaming pile of shit every Monday and Friday night. I’ll turn it right the fuck off and go to bed if they start that shit.


Go to bed then, old man. We've had SIX weeks of tv with minimal promos and actual character building, now is the time to do all that work. I want at least 4 promos on this show, and each one better be longer than 5 minutes.


----------



## TD Stinger

rbl85 said:


> Yeah but if you wait to do this rubber match then the 2 are stuck with each other.
> 
> For me doing the rubber match tomorrow is the best option because after this match both men can move on an other storyline.





ripcitydisciple said:


> Pac and Page are essentially the top 2 Contenders for Jericho based on their win/loss records. Hangman has 2 losses while Pac has 1. If Page beats Pac again then he will jump to the front being he gave Pac his only two losses. If Pac wins, then Page will have 3 losses to Pac's 1.


I'm not saying don't do the rubber match. I'm saying wait longer than 4 days to do the rubber match. Give the match at Full Gear a chance to breathe before rushing to finish the series.


----------



## shandcraig

I hope the rest of the roster is trying to learn from jericho and cody. Was the only match of that ppv that felt like a story in the ring. Everyone can get over if they create in ring story telling which is how it always used to be.


----------



## Jazminator

As a big Christopher Daniels, I am anxious to see him square off against Pentagon Jr. It should be a good feud, for however long it lasts. Maybe it will include the return of the "Fallen Angel."


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Donnie said:


> Go to bed then, old man. We've had SIX weeks of tv with minimal promos and actual character building, now is the time to do all that work. I want at least 4 promos on this show, and each one better be longer than 5 minutes.


Ooh, wrestling is coming on — maybe MJF is gonna TALK!!! 

Newsflash: Promos =/= character building. 

The shows have been great without long boring-ass promos. And yes, long promos are BORING, I don’t care how good a talker somebody is. They’ve done more character-building in 6 weeks with minimal promos than WWE has done in years. The fact that they have had minimal promos is one of the things I like most about it. I’m sick to death of hearing people talk. I have to listen to fucking talk all goddamn day long, the last thing I want when I turn on a mock sport/staged combat show is more fucking talking. That’s what the announcers are there for. I watch wrestling for the wrestling, not fucking talking. What a novel concept, huh. 

They’ve had a decent mix so far of wrestling and non-wrestling segments — DON’T FUCK WITH IT.


----------



## Taroostyles

My thoughts 

-If they wanted to give the tag belts to IC it would be LAX and not JeriSammy. 
-Sky will likely pin Jericho to setup a TV title match in the next few weeks. 
-Page and Pac will go to a draw, they will save 1 final match further down the line. Neither guy should lose here. 
-MJF will get a nice chunk of time to deliver what should be an all time great promo.
-Moxley will start his rise towards the title. 
-Lucha Bros split will begin for singles runs 
-We will see more of the new womens talent this week like Swole, Gibbs, etc.


----------



## Donnie

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Ooh, wrestling is coming on — maybe MJF is gonna TALK!!!
> 
> Newsflash: Promos =/= character building.
> 
> The shows have been great without long boring-ass promos. And yes, long promos are BORING, I don’t care how good a talker somebody is. They’ve done more character-building in 6 weeks with minimal promos than WWE has done in years. The fact that they have had minimal promos is one of the things I like most about it. I’m sick to death of hearing people talk. I have to listen to fucking talk all goddamn day long, the last thing I want when I turn on a mock sport/staged combat show is more fucking talking. That’s what the announcers are there for. I watch wrestling for the wrestling, not fucking talking. What a novel concept, huh.
> 
> They’ve had a decent mix so far of wrestling and non-wrestling segments — DON’T FUCK WITH IT.


Respectfully disagree. The promos they've done have only built Jericho, Mox and CODY, almost everyone else is apparently a deaf mute. I want my promos and character building that makes me give a shit about the roster, long matches are awesome for a PPV or a company that doesn't have promos, but for TV they NEED them.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Taroostyles said:


> -Lucha Bros split will begin for singles runs


I don't think they should split in the sense of they suddenly hate each other and feud or whatever, but them going their own separate way for a little bit and having some singles matches would be great.

But no need to dissolve their relationship, them as a tag team is always going to add a little bit of a jolt to that division, and I would love to see LAX Vs. LB sometime down the road.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Donnie said:


> Respectfully disagree. The promos they've done have only built Jericho, Mox and CODY, almost everyone else is apparently a deaf mute. I want my promos and character building that makes me give a shit about the roster, long matches are awesome for a PPV or a company that doesn't have promos, but for TV they NEED them.


Agreed, but I’m sure that’s because they were focused on building up the biggest matches on the coming ppv for at least half the time they’ve been on tv. Without that looming on the near horizon, there’s plenty of time now to spread the same promo time around to different people. 

Again, promos have their place, but they are only one of many ways to develop characters and build feuds. AEW has clearly demonstrated this. One good brief promo should provide all the background that’s needed to explain or kick off an angle. After that it’s just repetition, which is what WWE has conditioned fans to believe is the only way to drive a point home.


----------



## Taroostyles

The Inbred Goatman said:


> I don't think they should split in the sense of they suddenly hate each other and feud or whatever, but them going their own separate way for a little bit and having some singles matches would be great.
> 
> But no need to dissolve their relationship, them as a tag team is always going to add a little bit of a jolt to that division, and I would love to see LAX Vs. LB sometime down the road.


I didnt mean break up, just start wrestling singles for now.


----------



## Donnie

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Agreed, but I’m sure that’s because they were focused on building up the biggest matches on the coming ppv for at least half the time they’ve been on tv. Without that looming on the near horizon, there’s plenty of time now to spread the same promo time around to different people.
> 
> Again, promos have their place, but they are only one of many ways to develop characters and build feuds. AEW has clearly demonstrated this. One good brief promo should provide all the background that’s needed to explain or kick off an angle. After that it’s just repetition, which is what WWE has conditioned fans to believe is the only way to drive a point home.


:bjpenn Glad we worked that out  

Sorry about calling you old, my inner MJF was showing. 

I'm praying Darby gets some fucking TV time after being MIA since the title match, he needs a feud.


----------



## shandcraig

Jazminator said:


> As a big Christopher Daniels, I am anxious to see him square off against Pentagon Jr. It should be a good feud, for however long it lasts. Maybe it will include the return of the "Fallen Angel."


Honestly he's way better as singles and with abeard


----------



## shandcraig

Donnie said:


> Reggie Dunlop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, but I’m sure that’s because they were focused on building up the biggest matches on the coming ppv for at least half the time they’ve been on tv. Without that looming on the near horizon, there’s plenty of time now to spread the same promo time around to different people.
> 
> Again, promos have their place, but they are only one of many ways to develop characters and build feuds. AEW has clearly demonstrated this. One good brief promo should provide all the background that’s needed to explain or kick off an angle. After that it’s just repetition, which is what WWE has conditioned fans to believe is the only way to drive a point home.
> 
> 
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/iZUyDzA.gif" border="0" alt="" title="bjpenn" class="inlineimg" /> Glad we worked that out <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/redface.gif" border="0" alt="" title="blush" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Sorry about calling you old, my inner MJF was showing.
> 
> I'm praying Darby gets some fucking TV time after being MIA since the title match, he needs a feud.
Click to expand...

Once the tv belt comes i see a lot of thing's geat up with guys we wanan see more of


----------



## shandcraig

Not sure why lucha bros would split so soon if so. They need 1 solid tag champions run followed by singles. Heel world champ Pentagon would be epic.


What ppv does everyone think will be next?


----------



## imthegame19

shandcraig said:


> Not sure why lucha bros would split so soon if so. They need 1 solid tag champions run followed by singles. Heel world champ Pentagon would be epic.
> 
> 
> What ppv does everyone think will be next?


Yeah they aren't splitting any time soon. They might wrestle some singles on tv. But still will be a top team in tag division. 


I'm thinking next PPV will be February 15th. They are doing them every 3 months and usually over a federal holiday weekend(President Day is that Monday). So people can travel for for the ppv. That is why Double Or Nothing is over Memorial Day weekend, All Out Labor Day weekend and Full Gear was Veterans Day weekend.



Cody did mention possible getting more of the BR live special shows next year too. So maybe we will get one between Full Gear and next PPV or between next ppv and Double Or Nothing.


----------



## shandcraig

imthegame19 said:


> shandcraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why lucha bros would split so soon if so. They need 1 solid tag champions run followed by singles. Heel world champ Pentagon would be epic.
> 
> 
> What ppv does everyone think will be next?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they aren't splitting any time soon. They might wrestle some singles on tv. But still will be a top team in tag division.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking next PPV will be February 15th. They are doing them every 3 months and usually over a federal holiday weekend(President Day is that Monday). So people can travel for for the ppv. That is why Double Or Nothing is over Memorial Day weekend, All Out Labor Day weekend and Full Gear was Veterans Day weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Cody did mention possible getting more of the BR live special shows next year too. So maybe we will get one between Full Gear and next PPV or between next ppv and Double Or Nothing.
Click to expand...

Messaged you twice by mistake


----------



## Matthew Castillo

I like Page and Pac is one of my favorite wrestlers in the world, but it's too soon to do that match again.


----------



## shandcraig

imthegame19 said:


> shandcraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why lucha bros would split so soon if so. They need 1 solid tag champions run followed by singles. Heel world champ Pentagon would be epic.
> 
> 
> What ppv does everyone think will be next?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they aren't splitting any time soon. They might wrestle some singles on tv. But still will be a top team in tag division.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking next PPV will be February 15th. They are doing them every 3 months and usually over a federal holiday weekend(President Day is that Monday). So people can travel for for the ppv. That is why Double Or Nothing is over Memorial Day weekend, All Out Labor Day weekend and Full Gear was Veterans Day weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Cody did mention possible getting more of the BR live special shows next year too. So maybe we will get one between Full Gear and next PPV or between next ppv and Double Or Nothing.
Click to expand...


Oh ya makes sense. I flew to DON from vancover Canada. They should stick to 4 mega ppvs but add 4 Saturday tv themed specials ince inbetwen. 


I think they benefit having tv special than a cheaper ppv


----------



## imthegame19

Matthew Castillo said:


> I like Page and Pac is one of my favorite wrestlers in the world, but it's too soon to do that match again.


I agree it kinda of burns out the match up for a while now. Like hopefully Omega/Moxley don't wrestle again until it's for a title match sometime next year. That's how you put on big match like that and leave fans waiting more to see it in a traditional wrestling match. 


My guess is they are doing another Pac/Hangman match. Is because they wanted to give each guy a win over the other. But Pac going to win the rubber match. So it builds him up for Omega or Moxley feud next. While Page starting feud with Hager seems like a good step for him next. Since he can help the bucks against Innercircle. This is how I see things going....


Jericho vs Moxley or Omega
Pac vs Omega or Moxley
Hangman vs Hager 
Cody vs MJF

With Bucks continuing feud with Santana and Ortiz. Guvevera doing something with Dustin Rhodes makes a lot of sense too.


----------



## Donnie

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194124892251312129
:banderas About fucking time! Now i can shut the fuck about it, and bitch about something else.


----------



## RiverFenix

I'm still predicting Moxley crashes the Hangman vs PAC rubbermatch because he's pissed off at his match being unsanctioned. 

Omega isn't finished with Moxley yet either and will involve himself and put all together and you have a very solid four way program fighting for #1 contender spot. With Jericho sitting back and watching by in large, maybe having Hager make his presence felt from time to time.


----------



## Natecore

Leaving work for Nashville!

Second Dynamite taping in a row!

Let’s go!!!!!! 

PS
Prince’s Hot Chicken :mark:


----------



## rbl85

Natecore said:


> Leaving work for Nashville!
> 
> Second Dynamite taping in a row!
> 
> Let’s go!!!!!!
> 
> PS
> Prince’s Hot Chicken :mark:


Enjoy


----------



## ElTerrible

V-Trigger said:


> Sky is gonna pin Jericho and challenge for the title. Playing with what he told him after winning the title at ALL OUT.


I agree. I also think Sky will pin Jericho, which then leads to a world title match in 3-4 weeks after Jericho first refuses to give him one.


----------



## Taroostyles

It's kinda cool they already have a built in story if they want to test the waters with Sky in singles as Daniel's could say he never got the chance to wrestle for the tag titles cause of the attack by LB.


----------



## looper007

i'm hoping to see some mid card acts and women division to start on some feuds tonight. No excuses now with Full Gear over, and some feuds coming to a end. 

Time to give Allin, Guevara, Sabin, Janela and the sorts some feuds.

I'm expecting MJF promo to even end the show, with Cody coming out.

Mox and Omega I be shocked if they are on tonight.

Wardlow to debut. Even Hager to get his first match.

Going to be interesting to see how things play out tonight.


----------



## Stylebender

Truly interested in mjf/cody. Aew has managed to have me hyped about atleast one thing for every episode thus far. Well done.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

looper007 said:


> i'm hoping to see some mid card acts and women division to start on some feuds tonight. No excuses now with Full Gear over, and some feuds coming to a end.
> 
> Time to give Allin, Guevara, Sabin, Janela and the sorts some feuds.
> 
> I'm expecting MJF promo to even end the show, with Cody coming out.
> 
> Mox and Omega I be shocked if they are on tonight.
> 
> Wardlow to debut. Even Hager to get his first match.
> 
> Going to be interesting to see how things play out tonight.


Co-signed

Could understand missing the focus on some of these guys as we were getting closer to FG

But time to ramp it up again - Darby’s theme alone :Banderas


----------



## looper007

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Co-signed
> 
> Could understand missing the focus on some of these guys as we were getting closer to FG
> 
> But time to ramp it up again - Darby’s theme alone :Banderas


It doesn't have to be every mid card or women's talent, but at least start Riho's next feud and Darby Allin having a mid card feud for example. You can still do the main event stuff, but start giving the mid card and women's division something to get their teeth into. Gradually every week work in another women's feud and mid card angle. 

For me you should have two main event feuds, one upper mid card one, two mid card ones, a tag team feud for the titles and two women feuds. Beside the main event feuds, not every feud has to be on every week. You could do some of the building on DARK too if they weren't on Dynamite that week. Just at least have feuds going on and showing that every division means something.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm excited as this is their first post-PPV show that they're doing so I'm interested in the fallout and to see what new angles they'll be building on next. I really want to see what MJF can do. He's good at insulting people but lets see him do a real promo to sell a feud.


----------



## Taroostyles

I could see there being a 4 way match between Mox/Omega/Pac/Page to determine the next challenger for Jericho. Think they might set it up tonight for next week. 

Nice to see Darby will get some tv time too. Any word on Luchasaurus? This injury has really also hampered Jungle Boy who is one of their most over talents who isnt regularly featured.

Also they are now advertising a Moxley promo on tonight's show.


----------



## rbl85

Taroostyles said:


> I could see there being a 4 way match between Mox/Omega/Pac/Page to determine the next challenger for Jericho. Think they might set it up tonight for next week.
> 
> Nice to see Darby will get some tv time too. Any word on Luchasaurus? This injury has really also hampered Jungle Boy who is one of their most over talents who isnt regularly featured.
> 
> Also they are now advertising a Moxley promo on tonight's show.


Luchasaurus will be back at the lastest in january (first week)


----------



## Mox Girl

I saw on Facebook that Mox will indeed be on, saying we’ll hear from him. Another promo from the master :mark: I hope he tears everyone a new asshole for his win not counting


----------



## RiverFenix

Taroostyles said:


> I could see there being a 4 way match between Mox/Omega/Pac/Page to determine the next challenger for Jericho. Think they might set it up tonight for next week.
> 
> Nice to see Darby will get some tv time too. *Any word on Luchasaurus? This injury has really also hampered Jungle Boy who is one of their most over talents who isnt regularly featured*.
> 
> Also they are now advertising a Moxley promo on tonight's show.


This will premiere at 10pm right after Dynamite -


----------



## Aedubya

V-Trigger said:


> Sky is gonna pin Jericho and challenge for the title. Playing with what he told him after winning the title at ALL OUT.


Great call


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Hopefully TH2 have a match on the show. Watching them on Dark is nice and all, but I want them to get some more television time.


----------



## Taroostyles

Have a feeling we might see that after the Sabian promo from Full Gear. 

Those 3 vs Janela/Darby/Havoc could be fun


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Taroostyles said:


> Have a feeling we might see that after the Sabian promo from Full Gear.
> 
> Those 3 vs Janela/Darby/Havoc could be fun


That would be fantastic. :lenny


----------



## Sir Linko

Please either start the show with MJF in the middle of the ring with a smug look on his face and a live mic. :mark:

Or. Tease us the entire night and have him go last and have a back and forth with Cody. :mark: 

I don't give a fuck just give me god damn MJF on my TV for the entire 2 hours, he'll make good work of it.

But tonight we have a directionless Chris Jericho which may end almost immediately. So we get to see that road!

Hopefully more Midcard story-building, Womens Story building with an improved Roster since before full gear!

Now we will see the Young Bucks and Kenny Omega with their redemption story (possibly!?) 

Mox possibly getting a new story unless he's busy with his movie. 

THERE'S SO MUCH SHIT TONIGHT. Please don't be a dud


----------



## patpat

I hope mox's promo is about going after Jericho and trying to get the title and crashing the pac vs hangman. If it's another promo whining about his win over Omega not counting it would take away from the badass aura he built so far. 
I also hope mjf has a promo.


----------



## rbl85

patpat said:


> I hope mox's promo is about going after Jericho and trying to get the title and crashing the pac vs hangman*. If it's another promo whining about his win over Omega not counting it would take away from the badass aura he built so far. *
> I also hope mjf has a promo.


Of course he's going to talk about it, now i don't think it will be the main subject of his promo but he will talk about it.

I even think that he have to talk about it.


----------



## Mox Girl

patpat said:


> I hope mox's promo is about going after Jericho and trying to get the title and crashing the pac vs hangman. If it's another promo whining about his win over Omega not counting it would take away from the badass aura he built so far.
> I also hope mjf has a promo.


Do you expect him to just act like the match never happened or something? :lol It's literally been the main talking point of the wrestling community over the last few days. For him to ignore it would be silly.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

I’m back on the hype train after the fantastic PPV that was Full Gear. 

I want what someone above mentioned. 
Open with MJF in the ring, smug face, insulting Cody and the Elite. I don’t want him to join the Inner Circle as it’s not needed. I think a Dustin vs MJF match is needed and maybe MJF should literally beats the shit out of him. Let’s make this feud fully personal. 

I would’ve liked an over-the-top celebration by Jericho but I don’t think we are getting that. 

If it’s indeed the return of the Fallen Angel, then we should see some distanxe between him and SCU - let Sky and Kazarian do their thing and give Daniels a final hurrah as a singles competitor. Daniels vs one of the lucha brothers sounds fantastic to me.


----------



## shandcraig

So the tv belt is coming in devemebr, soon!!


----------



## RiverFenix

shandcraig said:


> So the tv belt is coming in devemebr, soon!!



Nick said no more titles, and Cody went out of his way to call it a "prize" so whatever is coming is likely not a belt. Probably winning an opportunity, or a tournament or something.


----------



## shandcraig

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> shandcraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the tv belt is coming in devemebr, soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick said no more titles, and Cody went out of his way to call it a "prize" so whatever is coming is likely not a belt. Probably winning an opportunity, or a tournament or something.
Click to expand...

Cody did refer to it as a belt. Be just said he doesnt want peoppe to look at it as secondary. It will be just as important of a prize to want to have


----------



## Taroostyles

Sir Linko said:


> Please either start the show with MJF in the middle of the ring with a smug look on his face and a live mic. :mark:
> 
> Or. Tease us the entire night and have him go last and have a back and forth with Cody. :mark:
> 
> I don't give a fuck just give me god damn MJF on my TV for the entire 2 hours, he'll make good work of it.
> 
> But tonight we have a directionless Chris Jericho which may end almost immediately. So we get to see that road!
> 
> Hopefully more Midcard story-building, Womens Story building with an improved Roster since before full gear!
> 
> Now we will see the Young Bucks and Kenny Omega with their redemption story (possibly!?)
> 
> Mox possibly getting a new story unless he's busy with his movie.
> 
> THERE'S SO MUCH SHIT TONIGHT. Please don't be a dud


I would put Cody and MJF on last. Let MJF be the main event. 

And I still think that the midcard title is gonna be similar to the Gift Of The Gods title from LU. A title that can be turned in for a world title shot after so many defenses. Would make for gripping theater. Like if the the number is 3 and the champ has 2 defenses, that next match becomes a huge deal.


----------



## IamMark

Oh right there's a show tonight. lol


----------



## rbl85

Taroostyles said:


> I would put Cody and MJF on last. Let MJF be the main event.
> 
> And I still think that the midcard title is gonna be similar to the Gift Of The Gods title from LU. A title that can be turned in for a world title shot after so many defenses. Would make for gripping theater. Like if the the number is 3 and the champ has 2 defenses, that next match becomes a huge deal.


The tag match will be the main event.


----------



## Sir Linko

Taroostyles said:


> I would put Cody and MJF on last. Let MJF be the main event.
> 
> 
> 
> And I still think that the midcard title is gonna be similar to the Gift Of The Gods title from LU. A title that can be turned in for a world title shot after so many defenses. Would make for gripping theater. Like if the the number is 3 and the champ has 2 defenses, that next match becomes a huge deal.


I've always loved that idea. I play TEW and my secondary title always meant that. Except mine was 5 defenses. 

Also with MJF yea I agree I want him to be the ME since his story is literally the best thing going on right now I was just thinking it might be better to have MJF on early for casual viewers n such

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Apparently they have already more than 6 months of their shows already written and that's a good thing but of course is always you have to play it by ear and see how the fans are reacting let's just hope today is a good show solid like usual and the ratings pick up a bit


----------



## Dizzie

If they are clever about pulling and keeping its audience, they will build up in the first hour of the show how mjf will speak and explain his actions tonight whilst doing backstage scenes trying to find out his whereabouts.

I think they are too wrapped up at times in appeasing 'wrestling fans', which it ends up making for a bit of a bland show


----------



## Sir Linko

The TNT streaming website is shit. Only streaming service that I constantly have DC'ing issues from. Unless I use the mobile app. Ugh


----------



## PavelGaborik

Got a nice buzz on. Pretty pumped for the show


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Here we go! My favourite show of the week. :lenny


----------



## birthday_massacre

great music on this AEW recap


----------



## Sir Linko

This recap is wonderful


----------



## JRL

Uh-oh, Marko Stunt is on tonight.


----------



## birthday_massacre

I wish they would drop Excalber and JR. Just let Tazz and Tony do commentary.


----------



## taker1986

Crowd looks pretty lively tonight.


----------



## rberg922

This Nashville crowd is HOT


----------



## birthday_massacre

Moxley in a squash match hopefully


----------



## Mox Girl

Mox on right at the start :mark: Hot way to start!


----------



## PavelGaborik

Marko Stunt on TV again....sigh


----------



## JRL

If Omega's black eye is real that's a pretty gnarly one.


----------



## birthday_massacre

nice pop for mox


----------



## Best Bout Machine

JRL said:


> Uh-oh, Marko Stunt is on tonight.


Good. His match gained viewers the last time he was on Dynamite.


----------



## Oracle

First hour looks yikes bad apart from mox


----------



## Mox Girl

Of course Mox got cleared, most of the time he's indestructible :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

Good to see AEW did jobber matches so they dont waste all teh good matches on TV


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Missed Full Gear because I was strapped for cash after buying birthday gifts for my little sister, but :shockedpunk at that recap reel.

Green Man cameo! :lol


----------



## Claro De Luna

JR said Fully Loaded instead of Full Gear lol.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Poor Nakazawa's gonna get killed here.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I hope Mox kills this geek QUICKLY.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Perfect booking on that match. Squashed him like he should have.


----------



## Chan Hung

Fast match. FUCK YES


----------



## kingnoth1n

JRL said:


> Uh-oh, Marko Stunt is on tonight.


I bet so many people hit click once they announced that lineup.


----------



## Sir Linko

Nice squash match, and now he has a mic. Great fucking start


----------



## birthday_massacre

Mox is so much better without shitty scripts


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## rberg922

Much better than Seth Rollins standing in place reciting his script


----------



## Sir Linko

Okay, Mox's last promo I didn't care so much for, this one is actually incredible.


----------



## JRL

Thought we were going to get a debut or something there.


----------



## Mox Girl

Another excellent promo from Mox :mark: LOL when he asked if that match counted :lmao


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

That black eye looked fake AF.


----------



## birthday_massacre

The dark order need to get squashed.


----------



## TD Stinger

Match made sense since Naka is Omega’s friend. Match went as long as it needed to. Mox cuts a great promo.

Good start.


----------



## TheFiend666

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> That black eye looked fake AF.


Forreal and they're making Omega look like a fucking dweeb


----------



## Stormbringer

Evil Uno!


----------



## Mox Girl

Now I'm really intrigued on who's gonna take Mox up on that offer :hmm:


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Solid start. Hopefully Jurassic Express win here.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Oh God.


----------



## Stormbringer

birthday_massacre said:


> The dark order need to get squashed.


Bout that....


----------



## Chan Hung

Marko =Ratings 
:maury


----------



## HiddenViolence

Mox cutting another lit af promo.

I am waiting impatiently for MJF now :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

I don't hate Marko Stunt, I just can't take him seriously.

Love Jungle Boy though.


----------



## RapShepard

Luchasaurus return at the end I'm guessing


----------



## Boldgerg

Get the fuck out of here with this Marko Stunt bullshit.


----------



## RainmakerV2

PWG on TNT everyone. Smh.


----------



## Chan Hung

Dark Order is shit. Sadly


----------



## RapShepard

Or have the Dark Order kidnap Marko actually make these fucks worthwhile


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## HiddenViolence

I don't dislike Marko Stunt for his size, he just comes across like a dweeb.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Marko Stunt is so, so bad in everyway....


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


BASED Green Man! :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre

Mox Girl said:


> Now I'm really intrigued on who's gonna take Mox up on that offer :hmm:


Maybe Darby Allin.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

TheFiend666 said:


> Forreal and they're making Omega look like a fucking dweeb


I realy hope it isn't fake. It looks almost comical because it's very easy fake a black eye.


----------



## Chan Hung

Missed him didnt touch him lmao


----------



## PavelGaborik

He missed him by several feet lol...


----------



## Intimidator3

Damn it’s like you can feel the energy and aura just coming off Mox. He’s on a different level right now.


----------



## Trophies

“Where can you find someone like Marko Stunt?”

“Sixth grade class?” :lol


----------



## RapShepard

birthday_massacre said:


> Maybe Darby Allin.


Him or Hager


----------



## Chan Hung

HiddenViolence said:


> I don't dislike Marko Stunt for his size, he just comes across like a dweeb.


And his lame fucking dance is cringe as fuck


----------



## Mox Girl

AEW goes to Chicago a lot don't they :lol


----------



## Boldgerg

Fuck this match.


----------



## birthday_massacre

I have a feeling Marko is going to get a roll up win


----------



## Ham and Egger

Stunt moved out of the way like a scared bitch! :lol


----------



## Taroostyles

Dark Order is really growing on me, their style is so different than any other team they have.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Question Mark vs Masked Dark Order guy #Buys


----------



## birthday_massacre

RapShepard said:


> Him or Hager


They probably dont want to give Hager or Mox a loss any time soon.


----------



## Mox Girl

LMAO Marko Stunt weighs less than I do :lol


----------



## RapShepard

birthday_massacre said:


> They probably dont want to give Hager or Mox a loss any time soon.


It could be a nice lead in if they do Mox vs Jericho which seems logical. A classic "if you can get past my enforcer" moment for Jericho.


----------



## Prosper

This will probably be the only low point of the show


----------



## TheFiend666

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> I realy hope it isn't fake. It looks almost comical because it's very easy fake a black eye.


Fake or not. I don't like how they make Omega look like he basically died and Ambrose doesn't have a scratch on him and goes out to compete in a squash match...IDK Omega went from being one of the hottest things in NJPW to a dweeb so far in AEW.


----------



## birthday_massacre

AEW does a good job with their ad breaks.


----------



## Intimidator3

I wouldn’t mind it so much if Jungle Boy was in the ring the majority of the time.


----------



## Chan Hung

Holy fuck Marko is over 
:heston


----------



## PavelGaborik

Mox Girl said:


> LMAO Marko Stunt weighs less than I do :lol


Well I mean, he's like 85 lbs.


----------



## birthday_massacre

RapShepard said:


> It could be a nice lead in if they do Mox vs Jericho which seems logical. A classic "if you can get past my enforcer" moment for Jericho.


Yeah I think the next PPV will be Mox vs Jericho in Jan. So maybe do Mox vs Hager right before that.

I bet we get Page vs Jericho on TV in Dec.


----------



## NascarStan

Chan Hung said:


> And his lame fucking dance is cringe as fuck


I like Marko in a tag team role he has potential as a fun novelty act like Spike Dudley but the flossing needs to go, it's honestly wwe level of embarrassing


----------



## Chan Hung

Botchamania??


----------



## TD Stinger

Jungle Boy is awesome. Want to see him more in singles action every now and again.


----------



## Stormbringer

BOTCH!!!​


----------



## Prosper

botch city


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Man, they could have given us TH2 or Best Friends instead of that.


----------



## JRL

Now they need Evil Uno to try and put Marko over?


----------



## Mox Girl

Why would the Dark Order want Marko in their group?


----------



## Prosper

DAMMNNNNN


----------



## HiddenViolence

Fuck me that felt like it went on for hours :lol


----------



## captainzombie

Dark Order can still be redeemed, but not sure what they need to fix these guys. How were these guys so popular years ago and just come off badly here in AEW?


----------



## Sir Linko

Dark order getting mic time, midcard tag fueds developing :mark: it's not perfect, but this is a start!


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

TheFiend666 said:


> Fake or not. I don't like how they make Omega look like he basically died and Ambrose doesn't have a scratch on him and goes out to compete in a squash match...IDK Omega went from being one of the hottest things in NJPW to a dweeb so far in AEW.


I don't mind that story that they're telling. Mox is suppose to be a crazy guy that can take anything. Any normal person would be hurt like Kenny. They just wouldn't have a black eye that looks like someone painted his eye with shoe polish.


----------



## JRL

Even the creepers were watching and waiting for Luchasaurus to make an appearance.


----------



## Whysoserious?

This is cringe fpalm Dark order is lame and Marko Stunt is a geek


----------



## RapShepard

birthday_massacre said:


> Yeah I think the next PPV will be Mox vs Jericho in Jan. So maybe do Mox vs Hager right before that.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet we get Page vs Jericho on TV in Dec.


Hadn't even thought of them running it back. But it could be a nice heat check and catalyst grow for Page


----------



## birthday_massacre

Luchasaraus is back, he should have been in hte match lol
but cool come back


----------



## Sir Linko

LUCHASAURAS. LUCHASAURAS


----------



## Ham and Egger

Jungle Boy has so much potential. Just needs to put on 20 pounds but that comes in time.

I'm down for Marko joining the Gimp Order. :marko;


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Luchasaurus!! :mark


----------



## Swan-San

wow great creative, awful all round segment


----------



## Whysoserious?

I’m sorry but this is absolutely cringe


----------



## RapShepard

Probably should've wrestled then lol. But nice return


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm glad Luchasaurus is back and his injury wasn't as bad as they reported.


----------



## Prosper

THE STAR IS BACK


----------



## imthegame19

TheFiend666 said:


> Fake or not. I don't like how they make Omega look like he basically died and Ambrose doesn't have a scratch on him and goes out to compete in a squash match...IDK Omega went from being one of the hottest things in NJPW to a dweeb so far in AEW.


NJPW didn't have a guy like Moxley full time on roster when Omega was red hot. The point was to make Moxley look like tough bad ass. Omega put him over there to show Moxley gave him a beating. That's what happen when you have unsanction match with a guy like Moxley. Omega is one of their top stars and will get big push again soon.


----------



## Whysoserious?

This is worse than any WWE segment


----------



## TD Stinger

Luchasaurus is back bitches! :mark


----------



## PavelGaborik

Luchasarus is a star


----------



## HiddenViolence

None of this does anything for me.


----------



## elo

LUCHA-FUCKING-SAURUS!


----------



## RapShepard

captainzombie said:


> Dark Order can still be redeemed, but not sure what they need to fix these guys. How were these guys so popular years ago and just come off badly here in AEW?


It's the fucking outfits on the chunky one and the minions. The leader doesn't look cool neither do the henchmen.


----------



## Chan Hung

Holy fuck 30 min and a lot hap happened!! This is how u flow a show


----------



## Whysoserious?

Jurassic express is cringe. Jungle boy is lame, Marko Stunt is a geek


----------



## PavelGaborik

Whysoserious? said:


> This is worse than any WWE segment


Are you drunk?


----------



## birthday_massacre

This intro is way too cool for Sean Spears


----------



## Mox Girl

Every single time Spears makes his entrance I think something epic is gonna happen, but nope it's just him :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Dragonrana! :mark: Although I'm not sold on Marko, that was nevertheless a great spot.

BEEG YOSHI himself is finally back! :WOO Luchasaurus will definitely make this feud more worthwhile.


----------



## Sir Linko

Spears please do something. Make me interested. I'm still a fanboy, keep me here, LET'S GO

EDIT: Jobber entrance. Smh


----------



## Whysoserious?

Chan Hung said:


> Holy fuck 30 min and a lot hap happened!! This is how u flow a show


I can’t believe you like or accept that cringe we just watched


----------



## Taroostyles

Show is off to a great start


----------



## TD Stinger

Not this time assholes.

I ain’t reacting to the lights going out anymore because I know it will just be Spears, lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre

PavelGaborik said:


> Are you drunk?


He is a troll.


----------



## Beatles123

Best wrestling show on TV. Anything else is a lie.


----------



## Chan Hung

Whysoserious? said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy fuck 30 min and a lot hap happened!! This is how u flow a show
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t believe you like or accept that cringe we just watched
Click to expand...

It's better than the few min of shit I saw on Monday lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

Sir Linko said:


> Spears please do something. Make me interested. I'm still a fanboy, keep me here, LET'S GO
> 
> EDIT: Jobber entrance. Smh


Id much rather them cut to an add then do what WWE does it give them intros then the match starts and a minute in they cut to an ad


----------



## ElTerrible

Great show so far.


----------



## Chan Hung

So Spears a face now or what? Vs Librarians???


----------



## Prosper

I'm willing to give Shawn Spears a chance. He needs something big to latch on to.


----------



## Intimidator3

Yes! Tully Blanchard!

And Spears.


----------



## shandcraig

Spears gained points with me tonight wearing hellish outfit for once. Instead of his stupid bright tacky colors. He needs to fit the part. Heel dark evil

I still have hope something will come from spears. They need to put him in storylines so we can think anything.

Darby is great

So ma y guy's fitting for a tv belt


----------



## birthday_massacre

Chan Hung said:


> So Spears a face now or what? Vs Librarians???


Maybe he is tagging with him? Oh three way.

Darby better win this


----------



## Chan Hung

Oh both are random partners


----------



## Boldgerg

Marko Stunt, The Dark Order and The Librarian all on one show... no, just no.


----------



## Mox Girl

Um, did Peter Avalon forget the rest of his promo? He just stopped talking all awkwardly :lol


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Mox Girl said:


> Every single time Spears makes his entrance I think something epic is gonna happen, but nope it's just him :lol


It's always such an anti-climax, it makes him look worse. :lol


----------



## RapShepard

Oh God Spears might win lol


----------



## Chan Hung

3 way match ? Hmmmm okay then


----------



## HiddenViolence

I lowkey love The Librarian.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Peter Avalon looks like a less jacked Pac.


----------



## Stormbringer

DARBY! DARBY! DARBY! DARBY! DARBY!​


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Darby Allin :mark


----------



## Ham and Egger

Spears getting some good heat. If he only could deliver in the ring.


----------



## JRL

Mox Girl said:


> Um, did Peter Avalon forget the rest of his promo? He just stopped talking all awkwardly :lol


I guess he was cut off. It was weird though because it's like he was setting up for a punchline that never got delivered.


----------



## Whysoserious?

Yeah I think I’m out this just doesn’t do it for me. Idk how y’all can watch geeks like Allin, Stunt, Jungle boy, etc


----------



## Sir Linko

It's been a pretty great show so far.

Not everything AEW does is going to be gold but they have to try with the current people they have. Give em a chance, that Dark Order segment was better than anything else they've been in, and they're really good in the ring.

Now we have a program with Jurassic Express and Dark Order which can actually get interesting if done right.

Lmao Peter, that was a hilarious spot.


----------



## NascarStan

This should be a good win for Darby to get under his belt.


----------



## RapShepard

birthday_massacre said:


> Peter Avalon looks like a less jacked Pac.


Pac's mild mannered brother lol


----------



## PavelGaborik

Darby is awesome. I'd love to see him bulk up a bit.


----------



## The XL 2

I don't remember Spears looking this big in WWE.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Joey Vanilla


----------



## RainmakerV2

Wow. Putting every geek possible on the first hour eh.


----------



## RapShepard

At least this intereference not being called makes sense since it's no DQ


----------



## Mox Girl

That's a... nice hairstyle you got there Joey lol.

Haha JR asking if he just had a seizure :lol


----------



## Whysoserious?

Chan Hung said:


> It's better than the few min of shit I saw on Monday lol


Watching a grown man dressed like a dinosaur protect two vanilla midgets from a goof ball and people dressed in dollar general outfits is entertaining?


----------



## RapShepard

Darby might be moving to fast. Spears and Avalon couldn't keep up. Pac and Darby would be a fun feud.


----------



## shandcraig

Spears seems more hellish and heat here than the ppv


----------



## PavelGaborik

RainmakerV2 said:


> Wow. Putting every geek possible on the first hour eh.


Stfu and enjoy Darby.


----------



## Chan Hung

MIC TIME TODAY?? GOOD!!!!
:mark


----------



## Whysoserious?

RainmakerV2 said:


> Wow. Putting every geek possible on the first hour eh.


Yeah I had to turn it off I don’t know how people can watch those geeks :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

I called it Darby vs Mox


----------



## rberg922

Darby vs Moxley? SHIT


----------



## Taroostyles

Moxley and Darby? Holy shit


----------



## Sir Linko

Yo AEW is being fuckin' oprah winfrey with these mics. YOU GET A MIC, YOU GET A MIC!

OH FUCK. He calls out MOX


----------



## JRL

Moxley and Darby are going to try and kill each other. That could be fun.


----------



## Mox Girl

Oh hey, there you go :lol That should be interesting!!


----------



## taker1986

AEW not fucking around tonight. That's a lot they've got in 40 mins.

I'm up for a Mox/allin feud


----------



## RapShepard

Is it a regular match they're setting up though


----------



## Intimidator3

Darby is quick as hell.


----------



## birthday_massacre

RapShepard said:


> Pac's mild mannered brother lol


Like if Peter was Prince Adam and he turns into Pac He-man.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Well booked match.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Allin vs Moxley is going to be sick :lenny


----------



## Whysoserious?

PavelGaborik said:


> Stfu and enjoy Darby.


Darby is a geek dude stop kidding yourself


----------



## shandcraig

Yesss mox vs Darby would be gold


----------



## ElTerrible

Now that´s how you cut a promo.


----------



## Mox Girl

Also I think my live stream is lagging behind a few seconds cos I saw a post about Darby calling out Mox on here before it aired on my stream :no: Better refresh it!


----------



## Boldgerg

Allin is an absolute dweeb. Sorry bit the man wears cut off jean shorts and tights.

I love AEW but bar Moxley this episode has been comfortably the worst so far.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Still a bit surreal how Avalon seamlessly went from being a Hollywood douchenozzle to an academic asshole. :lol

Mox / Darby has the makings to be ridiculously fun on the bun.


----------



## birthday_massacre

RapShepard said:


> Is it a regular match they're setting up though


I bet they try to have a couple of matches that end in DQ then they have a hardcore match


----------



## AEWMoxley

Hopefully Moxley vs Allin is another squash match.


----------



## RapShepard

birthday_massacre said:


> Like if Peter was Prince Adam and he turns into Pac He-man.


When you mess up the books and don't stop talking he turns into Pac


----------



## NascarStan

Mox and Darby is going to be must watch tv! 

That's how to establish new guys


----------



## Stormbringer

Whysoserious? said:


> Yeah I had to turn it off I don’t know how people can watch those geeks :lol


YET YOU'RE STILL HERE!


----------



## shandcraig

Whysoserious? said:


> PavelGaborik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stfu and enjoy Darby.
> 
> 
> 
> Darby is a geek dude stop kidding yourself
Click to expand...


I don't know your age but he hits pretty big pip culture Democrat you dont have to like him but punk death dark guys are liked

Diverse roster is important


----------



## Taroostyles

For people that hate a product so bad the trolls in here sure give it alot of attention. Pretty funny.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Moxley and Darby could have a hell of a fight. 

Hyped brehs :mark:


----------



## RapShepard

birthday_massacre said:


> I bet they try to have a couple of matches that end in DQ then they have a hardcore match


I'm itching for a cage match and the sicko in me wants to see Darby do the coffin drop off the cage through something


----------



## HiddenViolence

Darby vs Mox makes a lot of sense.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Whysoserious? said:


> Darby is a geek dude stop kidding yourself


You're right. We need more body builder cuck storylines. 

Fuck people with actual wrestling skills. Fail troll


----------



## RainmakerV2

PavelGaborik said:


> Stfu and enjoy Darby.


Dark Order, Nakazawa, Stunt, Janela, the librarians, all in 30 minutes. Awesome. They're trying to let NXT beat em it seems.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm here for a Mox/Allin feud. I expect them to do another psycho hardcore match. Should be fun!


----------



## TD Stinger

Darby challenging Mox?

Hell yes. Something good to keep Mox busy for awhile. They’re doing some good angle development so far.


----------



## MrThortan

The Librarians need new hairdos. They don't look like your typical librarians. Sell the stereotype. 

I really like Marko, but not with Jurasic express. Dark order is interesting, and I kind of like their goons. They create a nice visual. 

Seen a lot of AEW's mid tier wrestlers thus far, which is good and bad. Most of these guys will never be stars or even have the potential to. I don't dislike them, but they are just not must see wrestling.


----------



## imthegame19

taker1986 said:


> AEW not fucking around tonight. That's a lot they've got in 40 mins.
> 
> I'm up for a Mox/allin feud


It won't be a feud. But big match for next week probably.


----------



## Whysoserious?

shandcraig said:


> I don't know your age but he hits pretty big pip culture Democrat you dont have to like him but punk death dark guys are liked


28 and I’m more into rap than anything


----------



## Mox Girl

I'd love if Mox makes his way through a bunch of the roster members before finally going after Jericho. That could be cool.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Whysoserious? said:


> Darby is a geek dude stop kidding yourself


Why do you keep trolling this thread if you hate AEW so much.


----------



## Intimidator3

I’m all about Mox vs Darby. Darby is over as hell too.


----------



## PavelGaborik

RainmakerV2 said:


> Dark Order, Nakazawa, Stunt, Janela, the librarians, all in 30 minutes. Awesome. They're trying to let NXT beat em it seems.


Nakazawa got squashed in 25 seconds. Avalon was buried. There's nothing wrong with jobbers getting beat down. 

Agreed as far as Marko Stunt goes though, he's horrible and should be kept off Television.


----------



## HiddenViolence

My only concern is if they do another match similar to Mox/Omega then the hardcore stuff will start to become a bit over saturated. Less is more.


----------



## RapShepard

shandcraig said:


> I don't know your age but he hits pretty big pip culture Democrat you dont have to like him but punk death dark guys are liked
> 
> Diverse roster is important


Idk if that's true today. Seems nerdy is more in these days. But Darby is over with the crowd and most viewers so whether his aesthetic is normally over is irrelevant.


----------



## Prosper

lol Its funny how we have all these complaining ass, shit talkers in here acting like they aren't watching when in reality they're glued to the TV. Why TF else would you be on a wrestling forum if the show was so unwatchable? GTFOH lol.


----------



## Stormbringer

PavelGaborik said:


> Darby is awesome. I'd love to see him bulk up a bit.












-----

Nyla Rose......beast? Ok.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## RainmakerV2

Ham and Egger said:


> I'm here for a Mox/Allin feud. I expect them to do another psycho hardcore match. Should be fun!


How bout we relax on that. If people wanted to watch CZW, Zandig would be a millionaire.


----------



## Chan Hung

Another squash match??
Nice!!!
:bow


----------



## birthday_massacre

RapShepard said:


> I'm itching for a cage match and the sicko in me wants to see Darby do the coffin drop off the cage through something


How about this for an ending.

Darby tries the coffin drop from the top of the cage, and Mox reverse it into a DDT


----------



## Taroostyles

RainmakerV2 said:


> Dark Order, Nakazawa, Stunt, Janela, the librarians, all in 30 minutes. Awesome. They're trying to let NXT beat em it seems.


Dude so funny that all the trolls say they need more squashes and then when they use guys like Nakazawa and Avalon for that reason you still bitch.


----------



## Whysoserious?

PavelGaborik said:


> You're right. We need more body builder cuck storylines.
> 
> Fuck people with actual wrestling skills. Fail troll


Not trolling whatsoever dude is a skinny dweeb in short shorts


----------



## imthegame19

AEWMoxley said:


> Hopefully Moxley vs Allin is another squash match.


They wrestled 20 minute match in Northeasten Wrestling back in June and Moxley put him over after the match. So it's gonna be a very competitive match. Moxley will win but will probably be 12-14 minute match.


----------



## Chan Hung

Quick finish? Good


----------



## Swan-San

lool everyone I hate bar moxley and to a certain degree darby in the first hour


----------



## Prosper

time to reestablish Nyla I guess


----------



## birthday_massacre

Chan Hung said:


> Another squash match??
> Nice!!!
> :bow


This is what AEW needs to do, to get easy wins for their stars and not after a year have it, where everyone has already faced everyone.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Taroostyles said:


> Dude so funny that all the trolls say they need more squashes and then when they use guys like Nakazawa and Avalon for that reason you still bitch.


They shouldn't be on a wrestling roster at all.


----------



## Boldgerg

RainmakerV2 said:


> PavelGaborik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stfu and enjoy Darby.
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Order, Nakazawa, Stunt, Janela, the librarians, all in 30 minutes. Awesome. They're trying to let NXT beat em it seems.
Click to expand...

Agreed. Huge AEW fan but this episode has completely sucked compared to every other one so far.


----------



## imthegame19

Whysoserious? said:


> Not trolling whatsoever dude is a skinny dweeb in short shorts


He's over with crowd. Daniel Bryan skinny dweeb too. Doesn't matter.


----------



## Chan Hung

Nice squash..good.job AEW :clap


----------



## Sir Linko

Nyla Rose and Awesome Kong program :mark:


----------



## Whysoserious?

PavelGaborik said:


> Nakazawa got squashed in 25 seconds. Avalon was buried. There's nothing wrong with jobbers getting beat down.
> 
> Agreed as far as Marko Stunt goes though, he's horrible and should be kept off Television.


Dark Order, Darby, Janela. Stunt and the librarians need to go away. Also Nyla and Sonny need released


----------



## HiddenViolence

Inter-gender match.


----------



## Chan Hung

Boldgerg said:


> RainmakerV2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PavelGaborik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stfu and enjoy Darby.
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Order, Nakazawa, Stunt, Janela, the librarians, all in 30 minutes. Awesome. They're trying to let NXT beat em it seems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed. Huge AEW fan but this episode has completely sucked compared to every other one so far.
Click to expand...

Huh? It's been solid as fuck!
:clap


----------



## Donnie

Darby vs MOX :done


----------



## PavelGaborik

Whysoserious? said:


> Not trolling whatsoever dude is a skinny dweeb in short shorts


I don't give a fuck what he looks like it he can put on entertaining matches, which he does. 

Like I said, stick to bodybuilder cuck storylines, seems more up your alley old timer.


----------



## imthegame19

HiddenViolence said:


> My only concern is if they do another match similar to Mox/Omega then the hardcore stuff will start to become a bit over saturated. Less is more.


Tony Khan said they won't do those type of matches on TNT.


----------



## RapShepard

birthday_massacre said:


> How about this for an ending.
> 
> 
> 
> Darby tries the coffin drop from the top of the cage, and Mox reverse it into a DDT


That's definitely sounds great on paper just trying to Invision how it would work lol. But on paper definitely dig the spot. Reversals into finishers are usually just cool as hell.


----------



## bloc

Jobber chick got cake


----------



## Boldgerg

Chan Hung said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainmakerV2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PavelGaborik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stfu and enjoy Darby.
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Order, Nakazawa, Stunt, Janela, the librarians, all in 30 minutes. Awesome. They're trying to let NXT beat em it seems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed. Huge AEW fan but this episode has completely sucked compared to every other one so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? It's been solid as fuck!
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/r4mH5hF.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Clap" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

You spent most of Full Gear complaining but you've enjoyed this? It's been garbage.


----------



## Chan Hung

Allie is.hot as fuck. Where she been??


----------



## birthday_massacre

Boldgerg said:


> Agreed. Huge AEW fan but this episode has completely sucked compared to every other one so far.


What are you talking about? This Ep has been good. Squash matches which is needed. Great Mox promo. They set up Mox vs Darby, and we got a Luchasaraus return.

That is a great first hour


----------



## JRL

lol Tony has diamond earrings? Weird.


----------



## Taroostyles

Allie cant wrestle but shes got a great set of tits


----------



## shandcraig

Darby vs mox is a good match up. I dont know if its me but i feel that darby suits facing these big starts 

Something compelling about him


----------



## Whysoserious?

PavelGaborik said:


> I don't give a fuck what he looks like it he can put on entertaining matches, which he does.
> 
> Like I said, stick to bodybuilder cuck storylines, seems more up your alley old timer.


No wonder CM Punk didn’t come to this geek SJW company. Enjoy your 1 million viewers


----------



## TheFiend666

prosperwithdeen said:


> lol Its funny how we have all these complaining ass, shit talkers in here acting like they aren't watching when in reality they're glued to the TV. Why TF else would you be on a wrestling forum if the show was so unwatchable? GTFOH lol.


You know you can like something and watch it while still pointing out the negatives once in a while


----------



## RainmakerV2

PavelGaborik said:


> I don't give a fuck what he looks like it he can put on entertaining matches, which he does.
> 
> Like I said, stick to bodybuilder cuck storylines, seems more up your alley old timer.


Darby is fine, but there was even a thread here where even the biggest pro AEW fanboys said he needed to change his gear because of how nerdy he looked.


Also its funny everyone that disagrees with you is somehow elderly. Lol.


----------



## Chan Hung

bloc said:


> Jobber chick got cake


Right? They have some thiccc gals like Hayter....etc


----------



## rberg922

Damn Allie :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl

LMAO is Tony ever gonna finish an interview? :lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Brandi.hot as fuck


----------



## birthday_massacre

RapShepard said:


> That's definitely sounds great on paper just trying to Invision how it would work lol. But on paper definitely dig the spot. Reversals into finishers are usually just cool as hell.


would have to be a scorpion death drop DDT.


----------



## Prosper

Diamond ring?


----------



## shandcraig

Aew is a geek fest? Fuck this company I'm done. See you next week


----------



## Sir Linko

well I'm wrong with Nyla Rose being her first target. BUT AWESOME KONG LET'S GO.


----------



## Chan Hung

Mox Girl said:


> LMAO is Tony ever gonna finish an interview? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


He never does. Love it hahaha


----------



## Boldgerg

birthday_massacre said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Huge AEW fan but this episode has completely sucked compared to every other one so far.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? This Ep has been good. Squash matches which is needed. Great Mox promo. They set up Mox vs Darby, and we got a Luchasaraus return.
> 
> That is a great first hour
Click to expand...

We also got the Librarian, Stunt, Nakazawa, Dark Order and Allin. A bunch of lower card dweebs.


----------



## shandcraig

Lol lights out weekly special


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

"If she can focus that rage, she will be unstoppable."

Simply having male biology gives her a major physiological edge already, Exclibur. Why do you want Nyla to get bloodlusted and straight up murder these poor girls? :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

Kong coming out to destroy all the women reminds me of when she did that as Kharma in WWE a bit tbh.


----------



## Prosper

what a cheap pop dont you have no shame Allie lol


----------



## Whysoserious?

imthegame19 said:


> He's over with crowd. Daniel Bryan skinny dweeb too. Doesn't matter.


Daniel Bryan is more of a star than that geek will ever be


----------



## shandcraig

Women division seems good this week


----------



## Taroostyles

They have packed so much into the 1st hour it's crazy


----------



## Ham and Egger

Uhhhh is this the Voodoo Kin Mafia 2.0?????


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Every time I see Brandi. All I can think is 'Fuck Off Brandi'


----------



## birthday_massacre

Boldgerg said:


> We also got the Librarian, Stunt, Nakazawa, Dark Order and Allin. A bunch of lower card dweebs.


yeah that is how it should be. You put your stars over geeks so you dont give away main event matches with no build.

AEW has to show off all their talent. This is way better thain the WWE just having the same 5 matches for a month over and over again and always seeing the same handful of wrestlers on all their shows.


----------



## shandcraig

Mox Girl said:


> Kong coming out to destroy all the women reminds me of when she did that as Kharma in WWE a bit tbh.


She did it in tna first. its her gimmick


----------



## PavelGaborik

Whysoserious? said:


> No wonder CM Punk didn’t come to this geek SJW company. Enjoy your 1 million viewers


RAW's third hour drew 1.6 million views last week. 

Try harder nerd.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Give Kong the belt already. Or will Omega insist his best friend go over her too? Lmao


----------



## Intimidator3

Yeah this first hour has flown by.


----------



## TD Stinger

JR keeps calling Full Gear, Fully Loaded. :lol


----------



## HiddenViolence

I like Awesome Kong, Brandi is just cringey tho.


----------



## RapShepard

birthday_massacre said:


> would have to be a scorpion death drop DDT.


Inverted Paradigm Shift


----------



## Boldgerg

birthday_massacre said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> We also got the Librarian, Stunt, Nakazawa, Dark Order and Allin. A bunch of lower card dweebs.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that is how it should be. You put your stars over geeks so you dont give away main event matches with no build.
> 
> AEW has to show off all their talent. This is way better thain the WWE just having the same 5 matches for a month over and over again and always seeing the same handful of wrestlers on all their shows.
Click to expand...

Stars over geeks? There's been one star on the show so far. It's been geeks going over geeks.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Taroostyles said:


> They have packed so much into the 1st hour it's crazy


yeah this is what happens when you have squash matches and dont book every match to be 15 mins lol You can get a lot of talent in, and move a lot of storylines away

The first hour flew by


----------



## CoverD

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Every time I see Brandi. All I can think is 'Fuck Off Brandi'


Yep, she definitely overdoes things. I wish we actually knew what the backstory is with this weird voodoo hair shit.

She's probably the only thing on AEW that I've been turned off by. I mean I've even come around on Marko Stunt for Christ sake.


----------



## birthday_massacre

RapShepard said:


> Inverted Paradigm Shift


Exactly.


----------



## Taroostyles

This show so far should be the blueprint for how they do their non wrestling heavy episodes. They've already done 4 matches but 2 were squashed and they accomplished what they needed to.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Boldgerg said:


> Stars over geeks? There's been one star on the show so far. It's been geeks going over geeks.


Bingo.


----------



## PavelGaborik

RainmakerV2 said:


> Darby is fine, but there was even a thread here where even the biggest pro AEW fanboys said he needed to change his gear because of how nerdy he looked.
> 
> 
> Also its funny everyone that disagrees with you is somehow elderly. Lol.


A large portion of individuals who watch WWE these days are in fact statistically older men. 

Fact.


----------



## JRL

TD Stinger said:


> JR keeps calling Full Gear, Fully Loaded. :lol


I thought I heard him say that but wasn't certain.


----------



## AEWMoxley

It's been all downhill since the conclusion of the first quarter hour. Absolute trash. The roster is so weak outside of literally only 3 guys. 

They also don't know how to build to stuff throughout the episode. 

Why have shit like Marko Stunt, Dark Order, Shawn Spears, Nyla, etc., when you could have more promos, video packages, and backstage segments.


----------



## birthday_massacre

HiddenViolence said:


> I like Awesome Kong, Brandi is just cringey tho.


Wonder if they go with Kong getting the title and giving it to Brandi storyline


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Mox Girl

So far Brandi is a bit useless for the storyline, what's her deal? Plus she looks silly in her outfit haha, it just looks like she forgot to put pants on and she walks awkwardly in those heels.


----------



## RainmakerV2

They should keep that belt on Jericho for a LONG time. Massively over. My God.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Kong's knife handling reminds me of a certain Street Fighter that Kenny cosplayed as:










bama4

Poor Allie, though. :'(


----------



## Donnie

Kudos for fixing the flow of the show. Promos, angles, short squashes, feels like a wrestling show.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Le Champion :mark


----------



## birthday_massacre

AEWMoxley said:


> It's been all downhill since the conclusion of the first quarter hour. Absolute trash. The roster is so weak outside of literally only 3 guys.
> 
> They also don't know how to build to stuff throughout the episode.
> 
> Why have shit like Marko Stunt, Dark Order, Shawn Spears, Nyla, etc., when you could have more promos, video packages, and backstage segments.


LOL AEW did more building in that one hour then WWE has done all year


----------



## Mox Girl

I love Jericho's dedication to wearing the tackiest jackets he can find


----------



## ElTerrible

Oh look it´s Le Champion of the Geeks and Dweebs. :stupid:


----------



## RainmakerV2

PavelGaborik said:


> A large portion of individuals who watch WWE these days are in fact statistically older men.
> 
> Fact.


Ok. A lot of old people watch AEW too. So?


----------



## The XL 2

Chris looks like and carries himself like such a star, even at 50 years old


----------



## PavelGaborik

Boldgerg said:


> Stars over geeks? There's been one star on the show so far. It's been geeks going over geeks.


Mox, Darby, Kong, Luchasarus...now Jericho.


----------



## rberg922

Does MJF join Jericho now that he's become Judas?


----------



## FrankenTodd

JERICHO is LEGEND!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

BASED JeriGOAT. :bow

Love how they've included Le Champion as part of his graphic earlier to hype this segment up.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Jericho with another great promo


----------



## Stormbringer

Boldgerg said:


> Stars over geeks? There's been one star on the show so far. It's been geeks going over geeks.





RainmakerV2 said:


> Bingo.


Why don't you guys just leave?


----------



## shandcraig

Glad hes still doing thr thank you thing, its classic


----------



## Mox Girl

Damn I can't wait till they finally put Mox and Jericho in a feud together, especially with no limits on promos. Gonna be magic.


----------



## Boldgerg

PavelGaborik said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stars over geeks? There's been one star on the show so far. It's been geeks going over geeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Mox, Darby, Kong, Luchasarus...now Jericho.
Click to expand...

Lol, Darby is not a star... at all. Luchasaurus could be a star, but he isn't yet.


----------



## Taroostyles

Fucking brilliant


----------



## birthday_massacre

MJF with a GOAT enterance lol


----------



## Boldgerg

Finally, two real stars.


----------



## rberg922

MJF is the best heel, holy shit


----------



## Sir Linko

MJF IS FUCKING GOD. THAT WAS INCREDIBLE


----------



## JRL

MJF stealing Cody's entrance is excellent heel work.


----------



## shandcraig

Jackasses from Nashville ?


----------



## AEWMoxley

MJ motherfucking F


----------



## PavelGaborik

RainmakerV2 said:


> Ok. A lot of old people watch AEW too. So?


AEW has drawn a significantly younger audience than WWE thus far.


----------



## Mox Girl

How dare MJF interrupt Jericho!!!!! :lol


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Damn, MJF with the ultimate heel move. :mark


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz

I knew it was going to actually be MJF.


----------



## birthday_massacre

MJF with nuclear heat.


----------



## elo

Dat MJF even thieving the entrance, haahahahaaaaaa.


----------



## Ham and Egger

ITS FUCKING JUDAS!


----------



## captainzombie

Donnie said:


> Kudos for fixing the flow of the show. Promos, angles, short squashes, feels like a wrestling show.


And people still find a way to bitch, ugh! I don't know anymore what people want out of a wrestling show, guess they can watch more of RAW and SD.


----------



## Stormbringer

MJF?!?

He's such a douche!

Tony called it, just drop the J.


----------



## CoverD

Say what you want about Chris Jericho in ring at this age, but fuck that man can cut a promo.

In other news, MJF is going to be giving him a run for his money.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## shandcraig

Wwe viewers are young kids or old fucks that wont let go. People wre delusional


----------



## PavelGaborik

Boldgerg said:


> Lol, Darby is not a star... at all. Luchasaurus could be a star, but he isn't yet.


Darby is over as fuck, Luchasarus is a star in the making.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

That "asshole" chant being muted on TSN. :lol


----------



## Prosper

THAT HEATTTTTTTTTT HOLY SHIT


----------



## Chan Hung

shandcraig said:


> Aew is a geek fest? Fuck this company I'm done. See you next week


Are u serious? Its epic. 

MJF Is in the HOUSE


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

CoverD said:


> Yep, she definitely overdoes things. I wish we actually knew what the backstory is with this weird voodoo hair shit.
> 
> She's probably the only thing on AEW that I've been turned off by. I mean I've even come around on Marko Stunt for Christ sake.


It's just something for Brandi to do on TV. Kong sells herself, she doesn't need some voodoo shit.


----------



## shandcraig

Is it me or is this weekends episode when thr show finally feels like its own. Like its formed and story telling id happening everywhere. Hence the ppv full gear


----------



## Intimidator3

MJF and Jericho get that heat.


----------



## CoverD

PavelGaborik said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, Darby is not a star... at all. Luchasaurus could be a star, but he isn't yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Darby is over as fuck, Luchasarus is a star in the making.
Click to expand...

If not for the injury, Luchasarus might've been a tag champ right now.


----------



## Whysoserious?

Finally some stars are out


----------



## Boldgerg

Stormbringer said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stars over geeks? There's been one star on the show so far. It's been geeks going over geeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RainmakerV2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you guys just leave?
Click to expand...

Because I like AEW and have enjoyed every show so far, I'm entitled to my opinion and don't have to only metaphorically suck the dick of the company and never show displeasure?

I've enjoyed every Dynamite and every PPV, but this show has sucked bar Moxley and now MJF. They need to redeem themselves in this second hour.


----------



## shandcraig

Chan Hung said:


> shandcraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aew is a geek fest? Fuck this company I'm done. See you next week
> 
> 
> 
> Are u serious? Its epic.
> 
> MJF Is in the HOUSE
Click to expand...

Im trolling the trolls. Most people know i like aew and when i say that stuff im mocking people


----------



## Sir Linko

BULLSHIT, BULLSHIT


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Stormbringer

So MJF is delusional? :bjpenn


----------



## Taroostyles

Fire promo from MJF


----------



## birthday_massacre

AEW killing it with hte promos tonight


----------



## shandcraig

This week feels like a legit show! They habe came into themselves. This is classic wording to describe cody! Love it


----------



## Sir Linko

Jericho watching MJF like "yes. yes my padawan, LET IT FLOW THROUGH YOU"


----------



## FrankenTodd

CoverD said:


> Say what you want about Chris Jericho in ring at this age, but fuck that man can cut a promo.
> 
> In other news, MJF is going to be giving him a run for his money.




I’ve watched Jericho since day one. He’s one of those rare ones who’s born with “IT.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imthegame19

Whysoserious? said:


> Daniel Bryan is more of a star than that geek will ever be


I'm glad you can predict the future lol. The guy has a over gimmick and there's a reason why he's getting matches with Cody, Jericho and Moxley this early in his career.


----------



## shandcraig

So many good match ups going to happen for next ppv


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL at MJF calling Jericho Christopher :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Still so refreshing to hear uncensored cursing sprinkled in here and there, since it really does add weight to promos.

Fingers crossed that any future sponsors don't reel AEW into using poop and sufferin' succotash. :suarez2


----------



## captainzombie

I'd love for MJF to bring The Dynasty.........


----------



## Ham and Egger

Mehhhhhhhhhh promo tbh.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chan Hung

This is EPICCCCCCCCC


----------



## birthday_massacre

These rae the two best heels in wrestling


----------



## shandcraig

Lol he called him Christopher


----------



## Whysoserious?

MJF is gold


----------



## shandcraig

Yes solo heel or his own stable? This is better i think


----------



## Taroostyles

This is amazing


----------



## JRL

MJF doesn't know The Juice?


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL what a line from Jericho :lmao His parents getting horny watching him on WCW :lol


----------



## Boldgerg

Now this is good.


----------



## shandcraig

Mfj getting his break out moment


----------



## Best Bout Machine

This promo is fantastic, my goodness. :lenny


----------



## CoverD

I honestly don't know what all the complaining is about tonight.

For one, most of the "stars" are either legit hurt or kayfabe hurt.

And if they just send out stars again and again and again to wrestle one another, then the same complaints about seeing the same matches that people had with WWE will happen here. You need to build people at every tier in the company, you have to get TV time for the lower card, you have to have matches between top stars and then scrubs. Its just how it works. 

Imagine it like the schedule in the NFL, nobody wants to see the Bengals vs. the Dolphins, but it's how it has to happen. You can't just have playoff contenders always playing each other, makes no sense.


----------



## Ham and Egger

MJF trying to out heel Jericho. Jericho needs to beat his ass.


----------



## FrankenTodd

LMAO Wcw Saturday night. Omg I just died!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig

This is insanely good


----------



## Whysoserious?

This is pure epicness :lol


----------



## Headliner

Yikes at that powerslam botch. :wow


----------



## Sir Linko

LEEEEEEEEEEETS FUCKING GO. This promo is spectacular. 

OH FUCK GO CODY GO


----------



## Intimidator3

Was that Tony that said I had to laugh, lol.


----------



## Trophies

This segment :sodone


----------



## Mox Girl

That first attempt at the powerbomb looked so weird.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Warlod


----------



## shandcraig

Well tonight we've got lots of promos


----------



## Victor Chaos

MJF and Chris Jericho >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> anything in NXT and its not even close.


----------



## Whysoserious?

Oh look it’s mid card Rhodes


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL that JR's impression of Wardlow is that he has a nice tie on :lol


----------



## CoverD

FrankenTodd said:


> CoverD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you want about Chris Jericho in ring at this age, but fuck that man can cut a promo.
> 
> In other news, MJF is going to be giving him a run for his money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve watched Jericho since day one. He’s one of those rare ones who’s born with “IT.”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Same, he is just so damn great.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Wardlow!


----------



## captainzombie

Wardlow = the new Hammerstone in AEW


----------



## [email protected]

Liking this segment more than I expected to, for sure. Little bit of a botch by Cody, but good segment and bit of a reveal spot. I'm down


----------



## shandcraig

Lol cody and mjf wearing the same suit


----------



## TD Stinger

Will go in more detail later, but this segment did a lot of good things.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Headliner said:


> Yikes at that powerslam botch. :wow


Pretty sure it was on purpose playing off Cody is hurt


----------



## MrThortan

Who's wardlow? AEW needed more muscle and it looks they got some.


----------



## Chan Hung

WARDLOW MJF AND Y2J!!!!!
:mark


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Dam! Knives to scalp, hangings over rope. This is intense.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

This feels like something out of a Jim Carey movie and if John Cena was in Jericho's spot with the same material in this segment it'd be critically crucified but hell, it's over like a million bucks with the audience that matters so why not?


----------



## Boldgerg

Ryback is gonna come in to take on Wardlow... not tonight, but it's happening.


----------



## Taroostyles

So did MJF and Wardlow just join the IC?


----------



## FrankenTodd

MJ is right about Nashville...if you leave there sober, you haven’t done something right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Linko

Fucking cody. That shit is opened up again.

WARDLOW THO. Some much needed muscle. The AEW roster is really starting to catch some fire and this segment was amazing.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## AEWMoxley

MJF is fucking great.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Taroostyles said:


> So did MJF and Wardlow just join the IC?


Either that or MJF has a body guard


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz

That was a great fucking segment. 

MJF is a true heel and a star.


----------



## RainmakerV2

birthday_massacre said:


> Pretty sure it was on purpose playing off Cody is hurt


You can't be fucking serious.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

birthday_massacre said:


> Pretty sure it was on purpose playing off Cody is hurt


Highly doubt that. They tried to spot again when Jericho shouted ana audible


----------



## Chan Hung

This is a very good episode


----------



## Whysoserious?

Who’s Wardlow?


----------



## JRL

Wardlow should be in the Inner Circle and tell Hager to get lost.


----------



## birthday_massacre

RainmakerV2 said:


> You can't be fucking serious.


Yes, I am serious. He was not cleared, him not hitting that would make sense.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

What a fantastic segment that was. :mark


----------



## Taroostyles

They left it somewhat ambiguous, maybe we see MJF and Wardlow help JeriSammy win the tag titles


----------



## Stormbringer

Headliner said:


> Yikes at that powerslam botch. :wow


He's hurt, his equalibrium is off!


----------



## birthday_massacre

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Highly doubt that. They tried to spot again when Jericho shouted ana audible


I will have to watch it again later.


----------



## Chan Hung

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


MOST EPIC.PROMO.IN A WHILE


----------



## ElTerrible

Show is flying by today. Mox vs. Darby, Luchasaurus return. MJF promo and Wardlow debut as his muscle.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Ive been glued to screen for over an hour for a wrestling show. New record. But no private party or riho. No more watching


----------



## PavelGaborik

Best Bout Machine said:


> That "asshole" chant being muted on TSN. :lol


The entire segment was ruined by TSN. I missed half of the MJF promo.


----------



## Taroostyles

Cody did look like he was coming off a concussion practically


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chan Hung

Best Bout Machine said:


> What a fantastic segment that was. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title="marking out" class="inlineimg" />


Right. That was SOME GOOD SHIT!!!


----------



## Buhalovski

Thats why AEW doesnt need to sign every second WWE reject. MJF about to be the biggest home grown wrestler in AEW


----------



## HiddenViolence

Great segment and promos there. My only concern is that I feel like MJF would do better without The Inner Circle (I could proven wrong and am willing to give it a chance), as well as the fact that with MJF and now Wardlow the IC may start to have too many members and be a bit diluted.

If MJF stays out of IC and just has Wardlow as a bodyguard it would be a better fit.


----------



## PhilThePain

Whysoserious? said:


> Who’s Wardlow?


I'll do you one better, _why_ is Wardlow?


----------



## Chan Hung

Taroostyles said:


> Cody did look like he was coming off a concussion practically


He looked like shit so it worked.

Also AEW needs another top face


----------



## imthegame19

Whysoserious? said:


> Who’s Wardlow?


Guy they signed a while back and been showing video packages of him at All Out and first week of tv. He's looks like MJF bodyguard/henchman.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Holy Jesus, this chemistry is outstanding. :tucky Loved the Juvi reference, too. 

Was wondering if Wardlow fell off the face of the Earth, but having him be MJF's muscle makes sense to add chickenshit points to MAXWELL's definitive status as a heel. 

Real shame Cody and Jericho fucked up the powerslam spot, but this segment was still top tier. :clap



Mox Girl said:


> LOL at MJF calling Jericho Christopher :lol


And the Jericho returns the favor by channeling GEICO and saying "Maxwell!"


----------



## Trophies

PAC and Page gonna face each other until they become a tag team. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

HiddenViolence said:


> Great segment and promos there. My only concern is that I feel like MJF would do better without The Inner Circle (I could proven wrong and am willing to give it a chance), as well as the fact that with MJF and now Wardlow the IC may start to have too many members and be a bit diluted.


Id ike it more if MJF wasn't in the IC and just had Wardlow as his body guard.


----------



## shandcraig

PavelGaborik said:


> Best Bout Machine said:
> 
> 
> 
> That "asshole" chant being muted on TSN. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> The entire segment was ruined by TSN. I missed half of the MJF promo.
Click to expand...

Weird u would think Canada would play swear words. I use fite as i dont have tan


----------



## Prosper

That was fuckin awesome.

NOW ITS TIME FOR MY BOY PAC!!!! I swear PAC better not lose again.


----------



## Chan Hung

HiddenViolence said:


> Great segment and promos there. My only concern is that I feel like MJF would do better without The Inner Circle (I could proven wrong and am willing to give it a chance), as well as the fact that with MJF and now Wardlow the IC may start to have too many members and be a bit diluted.


MJF vs Y2J will.be epic!!!!!


----------



## shandcraig

So is it me or is everyone coming into themselves?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## HiddenViolence

birthday_massacre said:


> Id ike it more if MJF wasn't in the IC and just had Wardlow as his body guard.


Agreed I just edited my post to add that afterthought :lol


----------



## shandcraig

What happened to the trolls?


----------



## Whysoserious?

PAC has such a weird body build


----------



## Claro De Luna

What's the attendance tonight?


----------



## Sir Linko

This match seems out of place. I like the match itself, I don't like that it's on TV, I hate PPV rematches the next TV show. Always have always will. We'll see where this goes


----------



## Boldgerg

Can we stop having 500 suicide dives a show? Not just AEW, wrestling in general. Horribly spammed.


----------



## shandcraig

Attendance seems bigger than 4.5 that was stated earlier


----------



## Boldgerg

shandcraig said:


> What happened to the trolls?


The show stopped being shit?


----------



## Prosper

This match is MUCH faster paced than their other ones


----------



## shandcraig

Boldgerg said:


> Can we stop having 500 suicide dives a show? Not just AEW, wrestling in general. Horribly spammed.


Its all page does lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

Boldgerg said:


> Can we stop having 500 suicide dives a show? Not just AEW, wrestling in general. Horribly spammed.


I agree, its a concussion waiting to happen


----------



## Chan Hung

shandcraig said:


> So is it me or is everyone coming into themselves?


What do u mean? Like them being more into their characters?


----------



## Stormbringer

Claro De Luna said:


> What's the attendance tonight?


Does it matter?


----------



## HiddenViolence

This match hit accelerate may too quickly.


----------



## Chan Hung

prosperwithdeen said:


> This match is MUCH faster paced than their other ones


Agree. That's why Dynamite is better than full gear cuz it's faster paced.


----------



## shandcraig

Chan Hung said:


> shandcraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is it me or is everyone coming into themselves?
> 
> 
> 
> What do u mean? Like them being more into their characters?
Click to expand...

Ya. This week everyone feels mote character developed


----------



## The3

PhilThePain said:


> I'll do you one better, _why_ is Wardlow?





Whysoserious? said:


> Who’s Wardlow?


 Michael Wardlow his one of the guys I post on here from time to time saying WWE need more heavyweights


----------



## Prosper

Boldgerg said:


> Can we stop having 500 suicide dives a show? Not just AEW, wrestling in general. Horribly spammed.


I agree the suicide dives are a little much in all of wrestling. Superkicks too.


----------



## captainzombie

imthegame19 said:


> Guy they signed a while back and been showing video packages of him at All Out and first week of tv. He's looks like MJF bodyguard/henchman.


MJF is forming The Dynasty 2.0 in AEW and Wardlow = Hammerstone in AEW.


----------



## RainmakerV2

birthday_massacre said:


> Yes, I am serious. He was not cleared, him not hitting that would make sense.


Lmao. Yeah, Jericho volunteered to get almost dumped on his head to sell Codys loopiness. Understood.


----------



## FROSTY

HiddenViolence said:


> Great segment and promos there. My only concern is that I feel like MJF would do better without The Inner Circle (I could proven wrong and am willing to give it a chance), as well as the fact that with MJF and now Wardlow the IC may start to have too many members and be a bit diluted.
> 
> If MJF stays out of IC and just has Wardlow as a bodyguard it would be a better fit.


Looks like the Nation of Domination all over again to me. Jericho as Farooq & MJF as the Rock. MJF will be a loyal member of the Inner Circle for awhile then after he has won over everyone in the group to his side he stages a mutiny, takes over as the leader of the group turning Jericho face/tweener, and drops the belt eventually to the new leader of IC, MJF.


----------



## TD Stinger

MJF’s promo didn’t do anything to convince me the turn wasn’t too soon. However, seeing Jericho and MJF basically try to out douche each other was great, as was Wardlow’s debut.


----------



## taker1986

I don't think MJF is part of the IC, will probably just be an ally of theirs. Him and Wardlow will do their thing.


----------



## ElTerrible

I don´t think MJF will join the Inner Circle. He just said Cody kept him down, so why would he become Jericho´s puppy. The whole back and forth was difficult to pull off, cause both need to stay heel, but in a 1 on 1 conversation the fans will pick a side eventually. But it was done to establish MJF as his own entity imho. 

MJF w/Wardlow as his muscle makes a lot of sense. Though dude needs to cut back on his Goldberg facial expressions. You are a bodyguard. Act accordingly.


----------



## Jazminator

MJF is such an a******, and I love it.


----------



## Intimidator3

I wasn’t ready for another Hangman/Pac match so fast but this is good.


----------



## Taroostyles

This might be their best match yet akin far


----------



## birthday_massacre

TD Stinger said:


> MJF’s promo didn’t do anything to convince me the turn wasn’t too soon. However, seeing Jericho and MJF basically try to out douche each other was great, as was Wardlow’s debut.


How was it too soon? Everyone knew MJF was going to turn, if you wait too long, it would make Cody look stupid for not knowing.


----------



## Boldgerg

I hate this ref. Attention seeker. It's not about you pal.


----------



## Prosper

They wouldn't have brought in Warlow as MJF's body guard if he was joining the Inner Circle. IC is packed enough already. MJF and Warlow will be their own act.


----------



## MrThortan

This crowd seems way more into it than what we saw at Full Gear


----------



## imthegame19

shandcraig said:


> Ya. This week everyone feels mote character developed


Totally different Dynamite then we are use to. A lot of promos and short matches with A lot of different faces on tv. I still think a lot of their shows will be like they have been. But it's good to see they will mix in these type of shows too.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I assume MJF hasn't joined IC but has a loose alliance with them.


----------



## Sir Linko

This match is great. But why is it happening right now? I'll shut up until it's finished and enjoy it


----------



## jaii069

Boldgerg said:


> I hate this ref. Attention seeker. It's not about you pal.


He over acts.. He needs to tone it down a bit lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre

prosperwithdeen said:


> They wouldn't have brought in Warlow as MJF's body guard if he was joining the Inner Circle. IC is packed enough already. MJF and Warlow will be their own act.


Plus it will help drag out the MJF and Cody feud for months. MJF can make Cody go through Wardlow first before facing him.


----------



## ElTerrible

MrThortan said:


> This crowd seems way more into it than what we saw at Full Gear


Baltimore was a weird choice for their first TV-supported PPV. I can´t remember that many shows from Baltimore, let alone PPVs. Just doesn´t seem like a wrestling town.


----------



## shandcraig

imthegame19 said:


> shandcraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya. This week everyone feels mote character developed
> 
> 
> 
> Totally different Dynamite then we are use to. A lot of promos and short matches with A lot of different faces on tv. I still think a lot of their shows will be like they have been. But it's good to see they will mix in these type of shows too.
Click to expand...

It is the first episod after a ppv. They are also trsting formulas of course


----------



## RiverFenix

This should have been on the show - 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194802127660552192
Tully could start getting Sugar Daddy chants.


----------



## Stormbringer

The speed and impact of this match has been off the charts!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Yassssssss Pac won. Cant wait to see Pac vs Jericho


----------



## NascarStan

Back to back wins, no 50/50 bullshit, good shit!


----------



## Taroostyles

Great match


----------



## ElTerrible

jaii069 said:


> He over acts.. He needs to tone it down a bit lol.


;LOL he might do it, cause there is a DQ coming.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Damn Page got squashed.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Thank goodness PAC won.


----------



## RainmakerV2

AverageJoe9 said:


> Back to back wins, no 50/50 bullshit, good shit!


Uh. Page beat him Saturday.


----------



## shandcraig

Good finish


----------



## birthday_massacre

AEWs promos and segments are great tonight. Some of the best they have had.

They got the good mix of matches and promos/segements.


----------



## Prosper

FUCK YEAH!!!! FUCK YOU HANGMAN lol :denirolol


----------



## Whysoserious?

Young bucks are lame


----------



## RapShepard

Lmao


----------



## shandcraig

Tonight feels likeva good 90s episode


----------



## RapShepard

AverageJoe9 said:


> Back to back wins, no 50/50 bullshit, good shit!


What they literally just traded wins lol


----------



## Sir Linko

Yo this backstage segment is fucking amazing too, that OC spot was incredible, tonight has been another amazing show holy shit. AEW is killing it since day 1


----------



## Whysoserious?

Please stop including Orange Cassidy in serious promos fpalm dude sucks


----------



## Best Bout Machine

That Orange Cassidy spot :lol


----------



## Chan Hung

That OC shit was Hilarious!!!!


----------



## Taroostyles

Man this show has just flown by.


----------



## MrThortan

Lmao Orange Cassidy just chilling in the bathroom has me rolling haha


----------



## Trophies

Santana and Ortiz don’t want none of OC. That shit is dangerous bruh.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Another solid outing from Page / PAC, although it felt a bit unnecessary.

And of course Orange Cassidy is just nonchalantly hanging out in a public bathroom while a brawl is happening right outside of it. :lol


----------



## HiddenViolence

Orange Cassidy :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung

Brawls, Fast Squashes, Promos, MJF, Wardlow....what a good show!!!!!
:mark
:bow


----------



## elo

Orange Cassidy :lmao


----------



## Dr. Middy

RapShepard said:


> What they literally just traded wins lol


PAC won the first match they had.

He's up 2-1 now.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I gotta good laugh out of that OC spot! :lmao


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Whysoserious? said:


> Please stop including Orange Cassidy in serious promos fpalm dude sucks


I know, right? The crowd loved it and most people online seemed to as well.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Sir Linko said:


> Yo this backstage segment is fucking amazing too, that OC spot was incredible, tonight has been another amazing show holy shit. AEW is killing it since day 1


This is the way to do it. Have a few squash matches, a bunch of promos and backstage stuff, then two main event big matches.


----------



## Chan Hung

OC standing by the fucking toilet
:maury


----------



## shandcraig

Fuck you blue mood lighting


----------



## PavelGaborik

Honestly would've preferred for Pac to just win at Full Gear. Really don't like when guys have their big PPV win seemingly eliminated by losing to the very same person a few nights later. 

That's some WWE booking.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Best Bout Machine said:


> I know, right? The crowd loved it and most people online seemed to as well.


That guy is a troll. Its his gimmick, just ignore him


----------



## RapShepard

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> PAC won the first match they had.
> 
> 
> 
> He's up 2-1 now.


The person I responded to was talking 50/50 wins they've literally traded wins in the last 7 days


----------



## Beatles123

Whysoserious? said:


> Please stop including Orange Cassidy in serious promos fpalm dude sucks


Please continue including Orange Cassidy in serious promos.  Dude rules.


----------



## Whysoserious?

Oh look ! The bucks spamming super kicks


----------



## Best Bout Machine

birthday_massacre said:


> That guy is a troll. Its his gimmick, just ignore him


Oh, I'm well aware.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Second hour has been much better overall.


----------



## birthday_massacre

No JR its a circle, for inner circle.


----------



## Sir Linko

PavelGaborik said:


> Honestly would've preferred for Pac to just win at Full Gear. Really don't like when guys have their big PPV win seemingly eliminated by losing to the very same person a few nights later.
> 
> That's some WWE booking.


Yup. Even further it's just not great booking at all. It doesn't even seem to be going anywhere, idk, I didn't like it. But otherwise, this fucking show has been GREAT


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chan Hung

This is some good SHIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger

The red shirt security are alike the red shirts from star trek who would be cannon fodder! :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

AEWMoxley said:


> Second hour has been much better overall.


The first hour was great.


----------



## Roxinius

Whysoserious? said:


> Oh look ! The bucks spamming super kicks


Oh look it's you pissing and moaning like a bitch


----------



## RapShepard

Hella late on the save Private Party lol


----------



## Beatles123

WE LIIIIIIIIIIIIIED ESE :tommy


----------



## TD Stinger

Unless the main event shits the bed, this is probably the best episode of Dynamite they’ve done so far.


----------



## Whysoserious?

Santina and Ortiz are awesome


----------



## Chan Hung

The younger Buck's hairline looks more like Robert Gibson now lol


----------



## SAMCRO

I can't be the only one that thinks all those refs surrounding them waving their arms going "No! No! No!" looks dumb, either do something to stop the shit or leave them the fuck alone, standing there just continuing to tell them no and waving their arms aint doing shit. I've always hated that in wresting the ineffective refs that aint doing anything to actually stop a beat down but telling them to stop and hoping they listen.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Unadulterated chaos :mark:

Awesome to see Private Party step up to the plate, too. :sk


----------



## Donnie

Promos, angles, squashes, debuts, great matches and wild brawls, THIS IS A WRESTLING SHOW


----------



## Taroostyles

Next weeks show looks loaded already


----------



## Chan Hung

TD Stinger said:


> Unless the main event shits the bed, this is probably the best episode of Dynamite they’ve done so far.


The flow has been super fucking good huh


----------



## birthday_massacre

Allin vs Mox has to end in a time limit draw or a double DQ to get them to a hardcore match


----------



## shandcraig

Good show


----------



## Sir Linko

That was wonderful. A couple segments lasting quite a while, great stuff.

We still have a damn title match WHICH I DON'T KNOW WHO WILL WIN.

Who we got!?


----------



## Chan Hung

Donnie said:


> Promos, angles, squashes, debuts, great matches and wild brawls, THIS IS A WRESTLING SHOW


Yep this has been great


----------



## Best Bout Machine

LAX/Private Party should be great. :mark


----------



## birthday_massacre

Donnie said:


> Promos, angles, squashes, debuts, great matches and wild brawls, THIS IS A WRESTLING SHOW


Yup they found their stride.


----------



## PavelGaborik

I really don't care for SCU, at all.


----------



## Whysoserious?

SCU sucks


----------



## NascarStan

Really nice of AEW to pay a bit of respect to Matt Travis rip


----------



## shandcraig

How does Daniels not age


----------



## Chan Hung

SCU need to change the promos


----------



## ElTerrible

One can say that AEW has succeeded to establish some new talent already in Darby Allin, Private Party, Luchasaurus, JungleBoy, MJF, Samy Guevara, Orange Cassidy and Scorpio Sky. They get good crowd reactions.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Not a fan of SCU, I still think Lucha Bros should be champs


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## imthegame19

birthday_massacre said:


> Allin vs Mox has to end in a time limit draw or a double DQ to get them to a hardcore match


Too soon to have Moxley have another hardcore match after Omega one. That's something they can do down the line. Moxley should win very competitive match and build up his record. That way he can have number 1 contender match on tv of Pac vs Moxley. With winner number 1 contender for Jericho at next ppv.


----------



## JRL

Kazarian really is the Billy Gunn part of this introduction.


----------



## Whysoserious?

I decided to finish watching after all it’s actually been good outside if the opener


----------



## PavelGaborik

Just think...they passed on the Lucha Bros being Champs for these guys.


----------



## SAMCRO

PavelGaborik said:


> I really don't care for SCU, at all.


Maybe i'm dumb but what the fuck does their name even mean? So Cal Uncensored just sounds dumb as fuck to me.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Whysoserious? said:


> I decided to finish watching after all it’s actually been good outside if the opener


Oh thank God, now Tony Khan can sleep at night.


----------



## Chan Hung

Not a fan either of SCU..dont like the gimmick..and Private Party dont like the gimmick...


----------



## RiverFenix

Proud and Powerful should use Inner Circle "I" and "C" and add an "E" word - it could be a interesting play on the I.C.E. raids against the Latino communities.


----------



## birthday_massacre

imthegame19 said:


> Too soon to have Moxley have another hardcore match after Omega one. That's something they can do down the line. Moxley should win very competitive match and build up his record for Jericho feud next month.


maybe but they could have Mox and Allin feud for a month. I think Mox vs Jericho should be the PPV match in Jan.

Let Jericho and Pac have a TV title match in Dec. Then go into Jericho vs Mox.


----------



## Sir Linko

I love Scorpio Sky but SCU I haven't really gotten into yet. Lucha bros should be Champs already and idk what's taking so long for them to do so.

The tag titles being on the line vs Jericho and Sammy is super odd, but maybe it'll be explained later


----------



## Mox Girl

This promo from Daniels is kinda flat IMO.


----------



## Sir Linko

Bruh Sammy's theme bangs hard.


----------



## MrThortan

Want SCU to lose the belts, but just not tonight. Since watching AEW, the Lucha Brothers seems like they are the premiere tag team.


----------



## Stormbringer

Whysoserious? said:


> Oh look ! The bucks spamming super kicks


:red You know damned well Superkick spamming is an industry wide epidemic.

Pentagon, Fenix, Owens, Ricochet, Pac, Page, JoMo, Ziggler, Ospreay etc. etc.etc.


----------



## shandcraig

Sammy is growing on me, hated him at the start
Still think he doesnt suit underwear tights


----------



## RiverFenix

SCU are the champs to help get them over. Also they're wily vets who can be sent out on media. Bucks won't put titles on themselves, Penta/Fenix can't speak English.


----------



## birthday_massacre

MrThortan said:


> Want SCU to lose the belts, but just not tonight. Since watching AEW, the Lucha Brothers seems like they are the premiere tag team.


YUP Lucha should have them, then let the Bucks go on a redemption storyline to set up a title match between the down sometime next year.


----------



## Sir Linko

Stormbringer said:


> :red You know damned well Superkick spamming is an industry wide epidemic.
> 
> Pentagon, Fenix, Owens, Ricochet, Pac, Page, JoMo, Ziggler, Ospreay etc. etc.etc.


Yoyoyoyoo, Ziggler has one of the best Super Kicks out of all of 'em. They missed a huge opportunity of making that his Finisher during a double turn with him and Del Rio after Ziggler cashed in on him.

That would have been smoooooooth


----------



## birthday_massacre

60 min time limit? What

Isnt Rich Knoxx the botch ref, who always fucks up.


----------



## Stormbringer

Sir Linko said:


> The tag titles being on the line vs Jericho and Sammy is super odd, but maybe it'll be explained later


Jericho and Sammy are undefeated as a tag team.


----------



## Mox Girl

60 minute time limit, who you guys kidding? This show has less than 15 minutes left! :lol


----------



## Intimidator3

JR said he’s glad Hager dressed up lol.


----------



## elo

They do?


----------



## Sir Linko

Stormbringer said:


> Jericho and Sammy are undefeated as a tag team.


Like I get it. I totally do. But still why? Why storyline wise? Meh, I'm nitpicking


----------



## Stormbringer

birthday_massacre said:


> 60 min time limit? What
> 
> Isnt Rich Knoxx the botch ref, who always fucks up.


All Night Long!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Mox Girl said:


> 60 minute time limit, who you guys kidding? This show has less than 15 minutes left! :lol


Last time they said if it goes past TV time it goes to youtube.


----------



## Donnie

Mox Girl said:


> 60 minute time limit, who you guys kidding? This show has less than 15 minutes left! :lol


My heart skips a beat every time they say that when Jericho is in the ring. I don't need that in my life :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung

60 min time limit? Its over in 10 min

:heston


----------



## PavelGaborik

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> SCU are the champs to help get them over. Also they're wily vets who can be sent out on media. Bucks won't put titles on themselves, Penta/Fenix can't speak English.



I don't care if they can speak fluent english. SCU is vanilla as hell and the Lucha Bros are significantly more over for their in-ring work. Which is far and away more important than the fact that 60 year old Daniels can talk to the media


----------



## What A Maneuver

I wish Sammy were actually hot. An up and comer in a stable with the label of a Spanish God is appealing, but he looks like 90s Michael Jackson.


----------



## Stormbringer

What A Maneuver said:


> I wish Sammy were actually hot.


Seriously?
-----
Jericho getting in on the pose! Lol


----------



## taker1986

This match will finish on YouTube, no way this finishes


----------



## shandcraig

Sammy needs tight pants, undies look bad on him


----------



## PavelGaborik

I'm getting YouTube up...you never know


----------



## Stormbringer

He's gotta be dead after that DDT


----------



## Chan Hung

Nothing yet on YouTube lmao


----------



## PavelGaborik

Sammy plays his role well.


----------



## Chan Hung

The heels dont look like.geeks today


----------



## Best Bout Machine

So this will continue on YouTube if it doesn't end in two minutes? That's one way to do it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## shandcraig

Chan Hung said:


> The heels dont look like.geeks today


Even spears dressed way more the part tonight


----------



## Boldgerg

I love JR but I am starting to agree he is fast becoming fucking awful.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Jericho glitched out taking that leg drop from Kaz!


----------



## Prosper

alot of botches tonight lol, everybody drinking too much of the bubbly


----------



## Boldgerg

Another fucking roll up... REALLY?


----------



## birthday_massacre

so they let that geek be in the first to pin Jericho in AEW
great show dumb ending


----------



## JRL

Classic Jericho temper tantrum.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Oh my God....fuck these geeks.

Jericho better destroy him next week.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Now let Scorpio Sky be #1 contender.

Good time to make another main event babyface.

Cody puts over MJF, and Scorpio gets made by losing to Jericho.


----------



## shandcraig

Stacked 2 hours


----------



## Sir Linko

nope. nope nope nope. Jericho getting pinned, I don't like it. Nope. Sorry, not a fan of that finish

That show was absolutely fantastic and wonderful in almost every single way. I don't like Jericho getting pinned. I know it wasn't a singles or some fluke AEW Championship match but I still don't like it. Didn't like it when Riho got pinned, don't like it now, we'll see where it goes.


----------



## MrThortan

Whoa! Le Champion takes the pin! I assumed Sammy would have


----------



## HiddenViolence

Excellent main event but they need to stop having so many damn roll ups.


----------



## shandcraig

Lol love it when he does this


----------



## Shadowcran

Again, this flew by. That's what happens when a show is entertaining. Raw and SD? I'm lucky if I can get through an hour without nodding off twice.


----------



## Taroostyles

Sky will get a tv title match like we thought 

Awesome show


----------



## The XL 2

I thought that was their best TV yet. Good show


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Awesome. Just like I had predicted would happen. Now we'll get a solid match between Sky and Jericho for the title at some point. :mark


----------



## elo

Weird main event, should have been non-title.


----------



## Chan Hung

Bad move. Shouldn't been Scorpio Sky this soon.


----------



## AEW_19

Hahaha Jericho is great


----------



## Chan Hung

Shadowcran said:


> Again, this flew by. That's what happens when a show is entertaining. Raw and SD? I'm lucky if I can get through an hour without nodding off twice.


Raw n SD is death. Slow. Painful


----------



## ElTerrible

MrThortan said:


> Whoa! Le Champion takes the pin! I assumed Sammy would have


Rewarding writing by AEW. Though they have to understand wrestling fans have short memories, so they need to replay that awesome backstage moment with Jericho and Scorpio Sky to tie all together.


----------



## Prosper

First PAC gets pinned, now Jericho. I don't agree with that booking.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## AEW_19

Second hour was really good. Jericho hits it out the park every week.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Chan Hung said:


> Bad move. Shouldn't been Scorpio Sky this soon.


It was a roll up in a tag team match. Calm your jets. It's not like Marko Stunt beat him in a singles match with his finisher.


----------



## Intimidator3

Excellent show.


----------



## imthegame19

Chan Hung said:


> Bad move. Shouldn't been Scorpio Sky this soon.


I'm fine with it. Doesn't have to be world title match. Can be non title match that Jericho request and they can make Sky look strong in defeat.


----------



## AEW_19

Jericho taking the pin won't matter. He's over as fuck and he will beat Sky to retain.


----------



## Chan Hung

prosperwithdeen said:


> First PAC gets pinned, now Jericho. I don't agree with that booking.


What u mean??? Pac won! Lmao


----------



## Geeee

So I'm thinking that MJF will be kind of a satellite member of the Inner Circle. He's got his own heavy in Wardlow. Doesn't really need Inner Circle for back-up


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Solid main event. While Kaz and Daniels have nabbed a nice amount of spotlight over the years, it's nice to see Scorpio getting his chance to shine. :sk


----------



## ElTerrible

prosperwithdeen said:


> First PAC gets pinned, now Jericho. I don't agree with that booking.


It makes sense on so many levels. It helps establish tag team wrestling as a legit division by having them pin the world champion. It elevates Scorpio Sky and sets him up for an eventual singles run down the road. It protects Sammy Guevara, so he doesn´t become the designated jobber of the Inner Circle, which he cannot afford at this stage, cause it would damage his career permanently. 
Jericho can easily swallow this pin after already beating Kenny, Hangman and Cody.


----------



## Natecore

Baker and Riho vs Big Swol and Kris Statlander

First dark match


----------



## Geeee

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


You think that Orange Cassidy pees standing sideways?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Great show, they need to make stars, and Scorpio pinning Jericho sets him up for a big spot. Moxley being the first one to pin Jericho does absolutely fuck all.


----------



## ClintDagger

Best show yet IMO.


----------



## Prosper

Chan Hung said:


> What u mean??? Pac won! Lmao


No I mean he got pinned at Full Gear lol. He should have stayed undefeated and Jericho should have as well. PAC should be up there with the Moxleys, Omegas, and Cody's but now that he has a loss on his record, it's like his aura is kinda fucked up. Yes I'm a PAC mark lol.


----------



## AEW_19

Dary Allin trending #5 on twitter


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah everything they did tonight had purpose and it was their best mix of action and story


----------



## NascarStan

Show flowed really smooth and it was again the right balance of angles and wrestling.

One thing aew needs to work on is how they handle commercials, Avalon cutting a promo and us not bein able to hear it and having a commercial during a title match is pretty lame


----------



## Sir Linko

ElTerrible said:


> It makes sense on so many levels. It helps establish tag team wrestling as a legit division by having them pin the world champion. It elevates Scorpio Sky and sets him up for an eventual singles run down the road. It protects Sammy Guevara, so he doesn´t become the designated jobber of the Inner Circle, which he cannot afford at this stage, cause it would damage his career permanently.
> Jericho can easily swallow this pin after already beating Kenny, Hangman and Cody.


You're making me feel better about the situation. I personally don't like any champions being pinned in a non title match (for their title). The match was great imo.

I don't think this should set up a title match with Jericho at all, maybe if Jericho starts shit and they have a singles match, sure. 

But yes, you sold it for me, thanks for explaining like that.


----------



## ElTerrible

Taroostyles said:


> Yeah everything they did tonight had purpose and it was their best mix of action and story


Agreed. Best show yet.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Great show, they need to make stars, and Scorpio pinning Jericho sets him up for a big spot. Moxley being the first one to pin Jericho does absolutely fuck all.


I mean a major part of the Tag Tornement was to get Scorpio over as something other than "the other guy" in SCU, and I think part of why they are pushing him up so quickly is that he's in his mid-30s, young enough that he could be a draw for years to come, but old enough that you can't afford to dither on whether or not he's going to get a push.


----------



## Prosper

ElTerrible said:


> It makes sense on so many levels. It helps establish tag team wrestling as a legit division by having them pin the world champion. It elevates Scorpio Sky and sets him up for an eventual singles run down the road. It protects Sammy Guevara, so he doesn´t become the designated jobber of the Inner Circle, which he cannot afford at this stage, cause it would damage his career permanently.
> Jericho can easily swallow this pin after already beating Kenny, Hangman and Cody.


I agree it does make sense, but at the same time, I don't like when champions lose on free TV. That's just me. Even in WWE, I hate that champions are always getting pinned outside of main event PPV matches. I don't like the notion of pinning the champion on free TV to get a championship match. Maybe because WWE spams the fuck out of that angle. WWE kind of ruined what should be a good thing for me. I understand that it's definitely necessary sometimes, especially when building new stars like Scorpio, but I would just prefer they took a different route personally.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

prosperwithdeen said:


> No I mean he got pinned at Full Gear lol. He should have stayed undefeated and Jericho should have as well. PAC should be up there with the Moxleys, Omegas, and Cody's but now that he has a loss on his record, it's like his aura is kinda fucked up. Yes I'm a PAC mark lol.


His aura isn't fucked, he obliterated Hangman tonight in sadistic fashion.

Jericho lost a tag match, too ultimately try to get Scorpio Sky over, and not to play the race card, but them having a top tier black talent should be important, and Scorpio is great. Jericho beating everyone non stop isn't going to get other guys over.


----------



## Sir Linko

Yo AEW Dynamite trending and NXT not? What?

Also. This show is a massive success. Everything struck hot iron tonight with all of the small promos, the storyline progression, new storylines ect... there's so much shit to follow it's absolutely wonderful. AEW is doing an incredible job front to back side to side with these shows lately.

I'm not going to let a decision that makes sense and I personally dislike let me forget that this show was incredible. I enjoyed every second of it. Next week already looks stacked and i can't fuckin' wait.


----------



## imthegame19

prosperwithdeen said:


> No I mean he got pinned at Full Gear lol. He should have stayed undefeated and Jericho should have as well. PAC should be up there with the Moxleys, Omegas, and Cody's but now that he has a loss on his record, it's like his aura is kinda fucked up. Yes I'm a PAC mark lol.


PAGE is a top guy who main evented All Out. You shouldn't expect Pac to stay undefeated wrestling Page 3 times. He's got two wins over Page, win over Omega and draw with Moxley. You can't ask for better record then that if you are Pac fan. The only guy who's undefeated and wrestled at least 5 matches is Moxley. Yet he only has two legit wins.


----------



## rbl85

AverageJoe9 said:


> Show flowed really smooth and it was again the right balance of angles and wrestling.
> 
> One thing aew needs to work on is how they handle commercials, Avalon cutting a promo and us not bein able to hear it and having a commercial during a title match is pretty lame


AEW don't choose when is happening the commercials.

I think one segment went longer than it was supposed to (MJF and Jericho promo ?)


----------



## Matthew Castillo

prosperwithdeen said:


> No I mean he got pinned at Full Gear lol. He should have stayed undefeated and Jericho should have as well. PAC should be up there with the Moxleys, Omegas, and Cody's but now that he has a loss on his record, it's like his aura is kinda fucked up. Yes I'm a PAC mark lol.


I agree on Pac, I think trading wins here was a bad choice. If they wanted him to come out on top they should have just had him win at Full Gear and even though tonight's match was really good, they shouldn't have had a rematch so soon. On the other hand I think pinning Jericho here was the right call both because the window for a Scorpio Sky singles push is a lot Narrower than a lot of the other guys, and because it feels like they are going to do something with it because it clearly has Jericho rattled.


----------



## Taroostyles

Overall thoughts:

-Moxley squash was the right call and he cut a great promo after 
-Dark Order and Jurassic had a fun match and the return of Luchasaurus was awesome and a welcome sight
-The triple threat was booked well to further Spears/Janela and Darby challenging Mox was well done 
-Nyla squash was what she needed. Kong and Brandi is still a weird pairing. 
-MJF and Jericho segment was all kinda of amazing. You got MJF delivering a great promo, Jericho and him going back and forth, Cody being a great face, and the debut of Wardlow all in 1 segment. 
-They did leave the alliance of MJF with Inner Circle ambiguous. 
-Pac and Page had another fantastic match, their best yet I would say. Not sure I love the 50/50 booking here though. 
-LAX and Bucks segment was also off the Page and made LAX really come off as dangerous heels. Awesome stuff. 
-Main event was fun and Sky pinning Jericho was the right call to setup the singles match down the line. 

All said this was a homerun show for me.


----------



## TD Stinger

Full Show Review:

*The opening did everything it needed to. You establish Kenny is out because he's not cleared, You see Nakazawa with him because they're friends. Nakazawa, in a rare moment of seriousness, drops the baby oil and attacks Mox, only for Mox to quickly put him down and add a win to pad his win record. And to end it Mox cuts a great promo.

Literally the only bad part was Kenny's bad makeup for his black eye.

*I didn't really care to see most of the Jungle Express vs. Dark Order. But from what I saw, Jungle Boy is great. I want to see more of him, especially in singles action eventually. And the biggest thing here was Luchasaurus's return, which is great to see.

*Didn't see most of the Triple Threat because 2/3 of it was Spears and the Librarians, but I saw Darby got the win. And most importantly, he called out Mox afterwards. Oh yeah, give me that shit.

*Nyla squash did what it needed to.

*Still waiting to see more of Brandi and Kong before making a full judgement.

*OK, MJF's promo did nothing to convince me that the turn wasn't too soon. And honestly, even his explanation for turning was basically every stock heel reason for turning on someone.

But, the way MJF deliverd the material? Great. Him and Jericho dueling on the mic? Awesome.

Jericho and MJF had a call back to Jericho and KO. One night Jericho and KO teased breaking up shouting at each other "you know whose fault it is!", and then they both yelled "Roman Reigns!" at the same time. They did the same thing here, only it was with Cody. I loved that shit. I loved their whole interaction.

And now you have Wardlow finally debut and attack Cody, officially debuting as MJF's bodyguard. That was also done very well. I could have taken a much better explanation, but MJF is good enough that he can mostly make up for it.

*Honestly the part of the show I was the least engaged in was the PAC vs. Hangman match. Now it was a solid match, don't get me wrong. And I liked how they teased spots from the last match and changed them up. That's how you do rematches. But I just saw the last match 4 days ago. And here, PAC just gets his win back already. Eh.

*Another great segment with The Bucks and LAX. The OC cameo was great. The beatdown was great. The energy was great. Just good stuff.

*The main event was a fine match, nothing more. And Sky gets a big honor by being the 1st guy to pin Jericho in AEW. Although, if I'm being honest, it didn't really get the pop on TV I was expecting. Kind of felt flat for what should have been a big deal.

AEW really hit their stride tonight. They had everything a show should have. Long matches. Short matches. Promos. Beatdowns. Story advancement. Comedy.

They can't have the same show every week, but this is the formula I hope they use more often.


----------



## gRiMBMW

I believe this is my favorite Dynamite episode as of now, great stuff! Highlights of the night

-Jericho and MJF's promo plus Cody's appearance, all that was pure gold.
-The long backstage & ringside brawl between Young Bucks and Pride & Powerful, I hope to see more brawls like that on Dynamite.
-Moxley's promo.
-The rematch between PAC and Page, looked good.
-Luchasaurus' return. Now that's how a masked monster should look, even more credible than The Fiend.
-Darby accepts Moxley's challenge.


----------



## Prosper

The Inbred Goatman said:


> His aura isn't fucked, he obliterated Hangman tonight in sadistic fashion.
> 
> Jericho lost a tag match, too ultimately try to get Scorpio Sky over, and not to play the race card, but them having a top tier black talent should be important, and Scorpio is great. Jericho beating everyone non stop isn't going to get other guys over.


PAC's RECORD HAS TO BE PERFECT DAMMIT!! :bahgawd

Lol I know I'm being over-dramatic, its not that bad.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Sir Linko said:


> Yo AEW Dynamite trending and NXT not? What?


Twitter isn't indicative of much, but AEW had more topics that warrant discussion, I had NXT open, but it was a pretty bland show.

Doesn't mean the ratings won't suggest otherwise, twitter is a poor barometer to gauge overall interest.


----------



## taker1986

That was an absolute packed show tonight, absolutely loved it.

Good matches and future storylines were built up tonight. I love that AEW are Making their own stars. Allin, Luchasaurus, Wardlow, Scorpio sky and MJF are all looked strong tonight. MJF is a future champion, a push this guy to the moon, this guy is the future of this company and will be the biggest thing in pro wrestling along with Mox if they play their cards right.

Next week looks fucking great. PP v Santana/Ortiz, Mox v Allin I can't wait for. Also we've got a 12 man battle royal for some ring, don't really see the importance of this.


----------



## Joe Gill

fantastic episode... one of the best TV episodes Ive seen in the last decade....


----------



## Derek30

I spit my god damn drink out when Orange Cassidy was just chilling in the bathroom. Unbelievable comedic timing. In a world obsessed with going viral, I think OC can be a viral sensation.

Very entertaining show. They accomplished A LOT in 2 hours


----------



## ElTerrible

prosperwithdeen said:


> I agree it does make sense, but at the same time, I don't like when champions lose on free TV. That's just me. Even in WWE, I hate that champions are always getting pinned outside of main event PPV matches. I don't like the notion of pinning the champion on free TV to get a championship match. Maybe because WWE spams the fuck out of that angle. WWE kind of ruined what should be a good thing for me. I understand that it's definitely necessary sometimes, especially when building new stars like Scorpio, but I would just prefer they took a different route personally.


It´s definitely WWE over-spamming the champion loses TV tag match results in world title match. But credit to AEW for following through on a funny post match championship celebration comment by Jericho by turning it into a short little angle. 

I actually like the world champion defending his belt on TV like Bret Hart used to do in the old day. Just to challenge for the world title adds credibility to challenger and champion. When Jericho gets 1-2 clean pins in a month it makes him look more legit and dominant as a champion. If there is one "unexpected" challenger that gives him a longer and closer fight, it elevates that person, even while taking a clean pin eventually.


----------



## taker1986

Also i think at some point on the next couple of weeks we'll see an overrun on YouTube, they teased it in the tag match tonight so I can see it happening when Jerricho faces Scorpio sky for the title. I like it and it gives AEW some room for maneuver and not be under any rush, just a pity TNT don't let AEW go over by 5-10 mins.


----------



## rbl85

taker1986 said:


> That was an absolute packed show tonight, absolutely loved it.
> 
> Good matches and future storylines were built up tonight. I love that AEW are Making their own stars. Allin, Luchasaurus, Wardlow, Scorpio sky and MJF are all looked strong tonight. MJF is a future champion, a push this guy to the moon, this guy is the future of this company and will be the biggest thing in pro wrestling along with Mox if they play their cards right.
> 
> Next week looks fucking great. PP v Santana/Ortiz, Mox v Allin I can't wait for. Also we've got a 12 man battle royal for some ring, don't really see the importance of this.


I think the ring will like the MITB briefcase


----------



## rbl85

Didn't you guys think that they put the sound for the entrance and the commentators a bit too high sometimes ?


----------



## taker1986

rbl85 said:


> I think the ring will like the MITB briefcase


I hope it has some meaning to it and not something worthless like the last king of the ring WWE did which accomplished nothing. The winner has to either get a title shot or be in the match for the mid card title they introduce.


----------



## ElTerrible

taker1986 said:


> That was an absolute packed show tonight, absolutely loved it.
> 
> Good matches and future storylines were built up tonight. I love that AEW are Making their own stars. Allin, Luchasaurus, Wardlow, Scorpio sky and MJF are all looked strong tonight. MJF is a future champion, a push this guy to the moon, this guy is the future of this company and will be the biggest thing in pro wrestling along with Mox if they play their cards right.
> 
> Next week looks fucking great. PP v Santana/Ortiz, Mox v Allin I can't wait for. Also we've got a 12 man battle royal for some ring, don't really see the importance of this.


Maybe it´s the start of inroducing a new midcard title?

Btw I love how big and heavy their championship belts look. They just look legit as f***. Also when Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy eventually win the tag belts, they just have to do a bit, where they give the belts to Marko and he just collapses under their weight. :crying:


----------



## Sir Linko

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Twitter isn't indicative of much, but AEW had more topics that warrant discussion, I had NXT open, but it was a pretty bland show.
> 
> Doesn't mean the ratings won't suggest otherwise, twitter is a poor barometer to gauge overall interest.


I thought it was pretty decent? I mean obviously it's not the be all end all.

It was just odd, wanted to see what was being talked about for NXT and actually had to use the search bar instead of click on the world-wide trends


----------



## Chan Hung

Wardlow and MJF now Inner circle?


----------



## rbl85

taker1986 said:


> I hope it has some meaning to it and not something worthless like the last king of the ring WWE did which accomplished nothing. The winner has to either get a title shot or be in the match for the mid card title they introduce.


MJF is going to win it.


----------



## Taroostyles

Chan Hung said:


> Wardlow and MJF now Inner circle?


They left it up in the air, I would say for now they are atleast affiliated.


----------



## taker1986

Mox Girl said:


> Every single time Spears makes his entrance I think something epic is gonna happen, but nope it's just him :lol


Same haha. I keep thinking that Gongs going to go off, it'll never happen but man if my all-time fave actually did show up in AEW I'd probably just die of excitement right there on the spot.


----------



## birthday_massacre

The Inbred Goatman said:


> *Twitter isn't indicative of much,* but AEW had more topics that warrant discussion, I had NXT open, but it was a pretty bland show.
> 
> Doesn't mean the ratings won't suggest otherwise, twitter is a poor barometer to gauge overall interest.


it is to the WWE since they always jerk off over their twitter stats


----------



## TripleG

This is probably the lightest Wrestling centered episode of Dynamite thus far, but man did their angles and promos work! 

- Great video package to show why Omega wasn't on the show tonight and outline the fallout from the PPV. 

- Loved the use of squash matches once again. Moxley and Nyla getting dominant wins is something I like to see. They make great character builders, just saying. 

- Moxley's promo was great and set the stage for someone equally crazy, Darby Allin, to accept his challenge later in the show. I wish they'd save the match for down the road instead of doing it next week, but it makes next week more exciting. 

- Dark Order Vs. Jurassic Express was....yeah, it was what it was. The post match was way more interesting. Great to see Luchasaurus back, though he still looked a little tender on his feet as he walked out. He's the one that really completes the gimmick for his team in my eyes as with out him, its just likable small guy and an even smaller guy. Having Luchasaurus there for contrast and color makes the group more fun. Also, if he keeps calling that spinning back kick "The Tail Whip" I'll be a happy man. And kudos to AEW for FINALLY doing SOMETHING with The Dark Order to make them make at least a little bit more sense. By offering Marko Stunt to become one of the Creeplings, it tells us that there is a cult like aspect to the group and they aren't just weirdos in masks. Also, Evil Uno clearly came off as the leader and ordered Stu Greyson to attack. It ain't much, but at least I feel like I know more about them than I did before. 

- The three way between Spears, Darby, and The Librarian felt a little random, but accomplished a couple of things. The Janela/Spears feud is still going, and it gave Darby a TV win before accepting Moxley's challenge and setting up the match for next week. I'm fine with all of that. 

- I am loving Brandi and Kong's act so far and it gives the Women's division a much needed shot in the arm and a direction. Kong has already claimed two victims and she hasn't even had a match on Dynamite yet, so she's getting some of that Kane build up at the moment. Also, I I kind of love the intro to her theme "There are 8 million ways to die...she's one!". Kind of great, haha. 

- Now lets talk about the real highlight of the show: Did MJF and Jericho kill it or what?! Goddamn, I can't get over just how good, comfortable, and natural MJF is on the mic and at such a young age. Its unreal. They both stole the show easily, and we got some story development with Wardlow making his debut and appearing to be the muscle for MJF. Looks like Cody it going to have some obstacles to overcome before getting to MJF. The only issues with the segment were the Powerslam botch and that it wasn't really clear if MJF (and by extension Wardlow) had joined The Inner Circle...I'll be interested to see if they follow up on that. 

- Pac and Hangman, once again, had a really good match, and the finish was seemed brutal. Now I'd be fine if they get away from this pairing for at least a little while as they've done it a little too often. BTW, I love that the Cowboy Shit chant has gotten over, lol. Its a perfect example of what can happen if you let the guys come up with their own stuff. He throws out some off the cuff comment and it turns into his own personal chant. Love it. 

- The brawl between The Bucks and PNP was really well done and gave me some Attitude Era vibes in a good way. PNP looks vicious, Private Party comes out to help (though the match between the two was set up a little too quickly to feel natural) and PNP look like vicious monsters in the process. But man, Cody loses at the PPV and gets hurt, Omega loses at the PPV and gets hurt, The Bucks lose at the PPV and get hurt on Dynamite, and Hangman gets hurt and loses on Dynamite...not a good week for The Elite, huh? Oh and I got a chuckle out of the random as fuck Orange Cassidy cameo, lol. 

- Main event was a basic tag match, but it ended on a shocking note as Scorpion Sky pinned Chris Jericho in the tag match, handing the AEW Champ his first loss in AEW. (BTW, major credit to whoever called Sky beating Jericho tonight). Jericho responded accordingly to such a loss, and now we can get a Sky/Jericho TV match within the next couple of weeks to spice things up a bit. 

Overall, I thought this was a really good show. Again, this was the first episode of Dynamite to feel like it was more angles and promos than wrestling, but that's not a bad thing.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Had to miss the 2nd hour but based on the comments here can't wait to see it. I have no clue who this Wardlow is that ya'll are talking about. Guess I'll find out when I see it?


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

No replay tonight. I had a miserable day and fell asleep. Fuck!


----------



## TheGreatBanana

That was a proper AEW show where it felt like AEW. All the hiccups are starting to fade and they’re really getting into the groove of things. The return of Luchasaurus was really good, he’s like face Kane. MJF and Jericho were really good together as was the Darby Allin accepting Moxleys challenge. That elevated his stock even more.

It’s a shame the arena didn’t have those LED panels by crowd, they really do help differentiate the AEW brand. There’s a big visual difference between the first show and this weeks show.

Jericho taking the fall was really stupid. If you played up the fact that he drank the bubbly before the match and clumsily took the fall it would’ve made sense, but a small package...


----------



## TheFiend666

They need too keep Brandi Rhodes off TV.....She sucks BIG TIME


----------



## Best Bout Machine

TheFiend666 said:


> They need too keep Brandi Rhodes off TV.....She sucks BIG TIME


She's fine in her current role. Just keep her away from wrestling matches.


----------



## Intimidator3

Great show. It flew by.

Mox is in beastmode. He’s killin it.
I like Jungle Boy. And Luchasaurus is gonna be big, he’s got a great look. I think this is the most I enjoyed Dark Order? Sorta kinda.
Kong is great for the women’s division.
Three way match was booked really well. Didn’t even mind Spears here. I’m a Darby fan, him and Mox should be fun.
MJF and Jericho sharing the mic. Just perfect. Wardlow looks to be a handful.
Bucks and Santana and Ortiz was awesome. And damned if I haven’t become a OC fan.
Tag match was good. Sammy is good. Sky is good. Jericho, posing on Sammy, pitching a fit after the match, that guy is so hot right now.

Yeah, I’d say it was one of the best shows.


----------



## TheFiend666

Best Bout Machine said:


> She's fine in her current role. Just keep her away from wrestling matches.


Maybe for you but I found her CRINGE


----------



## Intimidator3

Kowalski's Killer said:


> No replay tonight. I had a miserable day and fell asleep. Fuck!


Find it and watch it if you can. It was worth it.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chan Hung said:


> Right? They have some thiccc gals like Hayter....etc


The jobbers who wrestled Nyla stopped being thick 25 lbs ago.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

TheFiend666 said:


> They need too keep Brandi Rhodes off TV.....She sucks BIG TIME


She's there to look fine as hell and be the mouth piece for Kong, a perfect role for her.


----------



## rbl85

PavelGaborik said:


> The jobbers who wrestled Nyla stopped being thick 25 lbs ago.


You just have to add an other "c" to thick.


----------



## RiverFenix

Top notch show from beginning to end. 

Moxley vs Nakazawa is exactly what it needed to be - a complete squash, but even got Naka over a bit as a sympathetic figure sticking up for his friend, even if he's incredibly overmatched. Mox cut another fire promo post match. "Jon Moxley Doesn't Lie" could be made into a t-shirt. 

Jungle Boy/Marko vs The Dark Order was weird all around. I mean if Luchasaurus could go - why didn't he? Marko and Jungle Boy move too fast and I think that is what leads to botches. JB especially needs to slow down - but his quickness might be his "thing" right now. Marko should have been with Dark Order all along as their rabid man-pet or something. Luchasaurus' save was great, if obviously plotted out with the Creeper attacks and counters being too telegraphed. Still fun though. Is he healthy enough to wrestle? 

Dynamite Dozen Battle Royal where the final two compete in a match - I can dig the concept I think. But what does the special diamond ring do? Is it just jewelry? I'd like for there to be 2-3 more of them awarded by various other matches and then the holders have to unite them all and cash them in for a title shot or something. 

Spears entrance went to commercial break - I wonder if that will be part of an angle, Spears whining about disrespect. Match was just there to get Allin in the ring to answer Moxley open challenge. Janela promo released on twitter probably should have been aired during the show. 

Nyla needed that squash. 

I don't think MJF and Wardlow joined The Inner Circle. It would be getting too bloated if they did. I called Wardlow's debut tonight to join MJF as AEW's Hammerstone. Question now will be if AEW fully rips off MLW's Dynasty and adds a Richard Holliday character. 

I love the Hangman vs PAC feud and matches. I'm fine with them trading wins over the last few days. That is what makes a rivalry a rivalry. These guys could be rivals for next 5-6-7 years. Page showed tremendous trust in PAC by taking that Black Arrow to his back like that. Laying prone and trusting that PAC will hit it perfectly takes guts or stupidity. That's doing cowboy shit for real I guess. 

Ortiz/Santana vs Bucks brawl was fun. I like backstage brawls that get a bit crazy. Even dug the OC cameo. That could even be a fun "thing" for him. Just popping up in strange places during backstage segments each week. Not sure that is earning a paycheck though - but it ain't my money. 

The Tag Title finish of Jericho eating the pin was predicted here by many and was the right decision. Jericho loses nothing, tag division put over by having the permanent tag team go over makeshift one - and tag champ pinning World Champ. Also will lead to Jericho vs Sky down the line.


----------



## TheFiend666

MJF was awesome...Best promo in AEW so far!


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm coming down from the high that is AEW Dynamite. Would watch NXT but I'm afraid of it fucking up my night. AEW accomplished so much in 2 hours. Even the matches that looked like it didnt have a purpose had a purpose. If only the other company could take a fucking hint.


----------



## Sir Linko

Ham and Egger said:


> I'm coming down the high that is AEW Dynamite. Would watch NXT but I'm afraid of it fucking up my night. AEW accomplished so much in 2 hours. Even the matches that looked like it didnt have a purpose had a purpose. If only the other company could take a fucking hint.


There is a high when watching AeW isnt there? It takes me about an hour to chill out after watching AeW

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubbly

slept through the show (I'm UK) but from the clips on YT and things ive read it looked really great.


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah Dynamite is the 1st show in forever that I literally sit through every single thing and am always left wanting more


----------



## 341714

That face when youre 100 times more over than Shawn Spears.


----------



## Saintpat

Went to the show, had a great time. Crowd was hot but a bit disappointing as far as size.

Show never dragged, even through commercials (long break where Christopher Daniels had to try to keep the crowd going after SCU entered the ring but other than that wasn’t really noticeable).

I will say I’m growing weary of the repeated run-ins and backstage brawl spots. I’d hate to have to count how many of those there have been in, what, 12 hours of TV? Seems like we’re up to 3-4 a week of those (run-ins/brawls/beatdowns after or away from match combined). For a promotion that says it wants to be presented more like sport, well, you don’t have those in the NFL or NBA or even UFC.

I’m not saying they should cut them out altogether, but it’s already getting a little stale for me to know every week someone is going to be attacked backstage, someone is going to run in on at least one match, etc. I’d like to see them lean a little more on in-ring and a little less on shenanigans.


----------



## shandcraig

The ring cant possibly be the championship. It will never have a champion feel. No one can see it.

Roh did soemthing like that and i think im fact cody had it.


They need a belt bjt maybe its separate


----------



## Stellar

That crowd was hot for Luchasaurus. I'll admit that I popped when he came out.

Allin vs. Moxley next week will be fun.

I feel like slowly Nyla Rose is improving in several ways. Not saying that shes great, but I can tell that they are trying to find things that work for her.

MJF and Jericho, great stuff. When Jericho made that joke about him wrestling Juvi long ago on WCW Saturday Night and Tony Shiavone laughed at it, that made me smile. MJF and Wardlow, interesting.

The Elite overall being defeated this week.

Enjoyed the show, like I have every week so far. The crowd was so alive and in to the show, which added to it.


----------



## Saintpat

Did they explain on TV (I was there live) why Luchasaurus didn’t compete in the match or at least come down to ringside for it if he’s healthy enough to take out like 5-6 guys without breaking a sweat?

Why let Marko wrestle if Lucha is good to go? That team hasn’t won a single match yet and it just makes no sense to me. I know it was a nice ‘omg he’s back’ moment but seriously, those three (Lucha/JB/Marko) have the worst collective record in the entire company of any team/group/faction. Literally zero wins between them. And you’ve got the choice between a monster and a 9-year-old ... why choose Stunt?


----------



## Geeee

My guess is that Luchasaurus isn't quite cleared yet but close enough to come out and hit a few moves.


----------



## Corey

Fantastic fucking episode because of... TALKING!! That's right, the promos actually outshined the wrestling this week. :lol

I was engaged all the way through. Moxley promo had me glued, postmatch angle with Dark Order & Luchasaurus return was huge, and that Jericho/MJF promo was absolutely GOLDEN. Amazing!

Scorpio Sky pinned Chris Jericho!!! The continuity in this company is amazing. AEW! AEW! AEW! :mark: :mark:

Take more of my money!! :woo


----------



## BigCy

Saintpat said:


> Went to the show, had a great time. Crowd was hot but a bit disappointing as far as size.
> 
> Show never dragged, even through commercials (long break where Christopher Daniels had to try to keep the crowd going after SCU entered the ring but other than that wasn’t really noticeable).
> 
> I will say I’m growing weary of the repeated run-ins and backstage brawl spots. I’d hate to have to count how many of those there have been in, what, 12 hours of TV? Seems like we’re up to 3-4 a week of those (run-ins/brawls/beatdowns after or away from match combined). For a promotion that says it wants to be presented more like sport, well, you don’t have those in the NFL or NBA or even UFC.
> 
> I’m not saying they should cut them out altogether, but it’s already getting a little stale for me to know every week someone is going to be attacked backstage, someone is going to run in on at least one match, etc. I’d like to see them lean a little more on in-ring and a little less on shenanigans.


I can see that but I am glad they are doing more segments to add to their show instead of match...match...match....They are getting better with their overall balance and I could see them occasionally going a little more towards wrestling on most shows but for shows after PPV I can see them going a little more towards segments. Kind of an ebb and flow thing.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Really enjoyed this one. Great mix of promos, comedy and wrestling. 

Nyla and Kong back and dominating makes the womens division look stronger too.

Best part of the night was Luchasaurus awesome return. Imagine him as a heel tho? He would be Beta from walking dead.


----------



## DOTL

Geeee said:


> My guess is that Luchasaurus isn't quite cleared yet but close enough to come out and hit a few moves.


may have done it for the pop


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194872926413213696
Oh my god, that is fucking hilarious, and such Moxley.


----------



## looper007

Great episode

MJF is one of the best on the mic today. Him and Jericho were fantastic. Also I called it that Wardlow would be his back up. MJF is a great scummy heel.

Pac/Page match was their best to date. Fantastic match

Jericho vs Scoprio Sky is pretty much set.

Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus are over as hell

Moxley vs Allin for next week, yes please. Moxley promo was great.

Private Party vs LAX should be fun.

Orange Cassidy moment was funny.

Janela/Spears isn't over with

The women got to shine and got focused on more. Mid card got a light and feuds set on it.

Also great crowd tonight as well.


----------



## CM Buck

looper007 said:


> Great episode
> 
> MJF is one of the best on the mic today. Him and Jericho were fantastic. Also I called it that Wardlow would be his back up. MJF is a great scummy heel.
> 
> Pac/Page match was their best to date. Fantastic match
> 
> Jericho vs Scoprio Sky is pretty much set.
> 
> Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus are over as hell
> 
> Moxley vs Allin for next week, yes please. Moxley promo was great.
> 
> Private Party vs LAX should be fun.
> 
> Orange Cassidy moment was funny.
> 
> Janela/Spears isn't over with
> 
> The women got to shine and got focused on more. Mid card got a light and feuds set on it.
> 
> Also great crowd tonight as well.


Couldn't agree more. One of the best shows to date. Guess this means no dynasty in aew though with wardlow being the enforcer


----------



## looper007

TommyWCECM said:


> Couldn't agree more. One of the best shows to date. Guess this means no dynasty in aew though with wardlow being the enforcer


I always feel with this big bad ass types should always start out heel, and if they are charismatic and good in the ring, the fan's will gradually turn them face. I think it's the perfect spot for him right now to be MJF's enforcer who will stand in Cody's way getting to MJF.


----------



## Cult03

Watching it now. 

Mox's promo was good
Why is Stunt throwing Evil Uno and Grayson around? Fucking hell.. 
Also was Omega's black eye real? Why was there no swelling?

Good Mox promo followed by Stunt, followed by Luchasaurus, followed by the Librarian and Darby Allin in my girlfriends shorts. The highs and lows in this company are ridiculous.

Joey Janela might be the least athletic person on the roster. He looks like shit and then watching him run down the ramp was embarrassing. Can AEW start dressing their wrestlers properly. Allin looks like shit in that outfit. It's holding him back from looking the part.

Followed by Nyla Rose. At least Dani Jordan is hot. She's also getting more of a pop than Nyla is. So much go away heat on tonights show

Lights out again for Kong to come out? Is someone making a tally here?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Good show tonight

Bit more ‘talky’ and ‘squashy’ - which is understandable after a PPV - building new angles.

I got legit goosebumps when Darby accepting Mox’s challenge

Loved the MJF / Y2J segment - they have definitely not joined. Just a basic ‘let’s stay out of each other’s way.... for now - as we both hate Cody more’

Scorpio pinning Y2J was predictable, but I still wanted them to get to this mini-feud in a more creative manner. But, this is long term booking since that ‘you’ll never get a shot at the champion Scorpio’ from back at ‘All Out’ - should be a good mini-feud like Darby / Y2J was

Loved OC. Brawl went on a little long - but was good.

And just a public service announcement - they never said they want to be more presented like a sport - they wanted a ‘sportslike presentation’ - which is the stats, analytics and so on. 

All in all - good night of wrestling

Edit: last week I said I am starting to ‘like’ the Dark Order. Today I’m doubling down on that - I’m liking them. They’re solid in the ring and they’re starting to get a little mic time

They’re starting to become good


----------



## JustAName

Matthew Castillo said:


> I like Page and Pac is one of my favorite wrestlers in the world, but it's too soon to do that match again.


To me the way they are doing this is more realistic. I mean why would you go forever for a rubber match just to hold it off for a PPV? What I will say is that they could rather have booked it so that the rubber match ended on a PPV instead, but still story wise I think it made sense.

PAC won the feud, conclusive and done. As long as they don't revisit this for a while I am all for how they did this


----------



## JustAName

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> I realy hope it isn't fake. It looks almost comical because it's very easy fake a black eye.


The ignorance and contradiction in this comment is next level.

Take a look how Omega lands on the Phoenix splash...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Elite needs to have a ‘come together’ moment

Separately they have just been getting their asses beat all over the place


----------



## V-Trigger

AEW has the four best promo guys on the planet. I don't care what anybody says.


----------



## Donnie

Tonight felt like how a wrestling show should be imo. There were promos, squashes, angles, debuts, big returns and one great match, it flowed SO fucking well. If they can keep this balance every week :banderas 

Very happy they let Dark Order speak and give us a tiny look into their world, that's what they needed to months ago, but at least we got there. Luchasaurus's return was wonderful, and that hug roud 

Mox's squash and promo were great, dude feels like a new man without the WWE bullshit killing his love for wrestling. Him vs Darby will be :cozy As i said in the match thread, this match will Darby's "MAKE YOURSELF FAMOUS, KID" moment. 

Joey is my dude, but he can't make me give a shit about Shawn Spears. Good grief this motherfucker SUCKS. Living proof that sometimes WWE making a guy a jobber is actually the right call, because this dude has NOTHING. Have Tully find a new charge, and move the fuck on from this. 

Nyla getting a quick squash is the right move going foward for her. She's not very good, but you give her the chance to slowly improve and get into some feuds with the other ladies, and i reckon she'll be on her way to being the monster they want her to be. 

Speaking of monsters, AWESOME FUCKING KONG SCALPED ANOTHER MOTHERFUCKER, AND I LOVED IT. Brandi not wrestling and just letting Kong fuck shit up is the right move. 

The promo battle between MJF and Chris was very, very good, even if it did hit some goofy notes for me. I'm really hoping MJF is the one to take both the belt and the Inner Circle from Jericho in the next year. He should be the top heel, and taking the other ones spot would be the perfect storm to further make MJF. 

Cody's return was great as was the debut on WARDLOW (Dude gets his name in caps) Should be a fun feud between them and the Rhodes boys. 

PAC/Hangy 4 was good shit, pal, as was how fucking brutal PAC was. Hope this leads to Bastard snapping on more people, and Hangy coming back pissed off and finding a new target. 

That brawl was :mark OC :lmao God bless ya, young man. 

The main event was a sloppy and not very good, but Scorp getting his moment in the sun was worth it. Should be a fun month long feud. 

The Battle Royal for the Diamond Ring is an interesting idea as it hark backs the BATTLEBOWL. I hope its a ring that will be defened like that ring was, and if you keep it for 6 months you get a title shot at the next PPV.









Best episode by a country mile. More of this, AEW


----------



## JustAName

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The Elite needs to have a ‘come together’ moment
> 
> Separately they have just been getting their asses beat all over the place


I am really, REALLY happy how they have booked the elite so far and I love all of them. I just think the message they are sending to everyone by being booked this way is genius and perfect. They will all no doubt have their time to shine as well as make pretty much anything they are involved in worth watching because quite frankly.. they are just that good.

The "come together" moment comment though had be chuckling because I was picturing all of them beat up and battered just limping in from each door into a room and just looking at it each other for a bit and sigh before sitting down as in "this wasn't what we imagined this being when we started all this" kinda sigh


----------



## Cult03

The last hour of this show is usually pretty good. Why do they have to fuck up the first hour by allowing dumb shit? Also SCU still suck. We get it bald Dr. Seuss. You can rhyme, shut up. They are so awkward and cringey


----------



## King~Nax

Just came here to say how vicious PNP are. Santana and Ortiz have quickly become my favorite Tag Team. Wish the Usos would jump over to AEW to have a feud with them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

JustAName said:


> I am really, REALLY happy how they have booked the elite so far and I love all of them. I just think the message they are sending to everyone by being booked this way is genius and perfect. They will all no doubt have their time to shine as well as make pretty much anything they are involved in worth watching because quite frankly.. they are just that good.
> 
> *The "come together" moment comment though had be chuckling because I was picturing all of them beat up and battered just limping in from each door into a room and just looking at it each other for a bit and sigh before sitting down as in "this wasn't what we imagined this being when we started all this" kinda sigh*


That is exactly like how i imagined it 

Just all of them broken down.... and kinda sitting together - almost the ‘shawarma’ scene in avengers

And kinda going... ‘ we can’t handle this alone... can we?’

And then just starting to ‘tick the boxes’ - going after these fuckers one by one


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

King~Nax said:


> Just came here to say how vicious PNP are. Santana and Ortiz have quickly become my favorite Tag Team. Wish the Usos would jump over to AEW to have a feud with them.


In the beginning I thought PnP were just going to be Uso clones

But fuuuuck these guys are good - 2nd fav tag team right now


----------



## Freelancer

Another great show, I was entertained from beginning to end. Good to see Luchasaurus back, and MJF/Jericho was great. I can't wait to see Darby vs Mox, that's gonna be sick.

Vince took away all my enjoyment of wrestling, and now AEW is bringing it back.


----------



## Intimidator3

V-Trigger said:


> AEW has the four best promo guys on the planet. I don't care what anybody says.


Absolutely. Every time any of them have the mic it’s great stuff.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

People complaining about 50:50 booking for PAC/Page and that PAC should have gone over at Full Gear to challenge Jericho with clean win record...I think the end of yesterday's match told a clear story of PAC being PISSED that his flawless record has been tarnished...also JR/Tony mentioned several times throughout that reff was screwing up and PAC should have been disqualified, I wonder if it was just JR being salty again or it's a part of Elite/management vs. the rest stuff that has been going on with Mox


----------



## Desecrated

Surprised they were rather coy about doing promos in the first few weeks. It's their strength over anything they can do in the ring. Sure, a few acts come across weird (Dark Order, the other Inner Circle guys) when you have MJF, Moxley, Cody, Jericho doing very well to develop their stories. Not their fault, they can develop that over time but it's going to take a while because it's something that's clearly not taught in wrestling school.


----------



## RiverFenix

Page and PAC beat the shit out of each other in their matches. Stiff as hell. I guess it's something they can do when they only wrestle once a week (usually). Rivalry can cool now, but I hope it's always kept simmering and revisited over their respective careers.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

I didn't enjoy it as much this week after being spoiled with Cody's promo and Jerichos vid package last week.

Not to say it was awful though, better than main roster WWE TV for sure!

I understand that after using the first episodes to build Full Gear, now the reset button has been hit and they can start to build new angles and push some different talent. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## looper007

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Page and PAC beat the shit out of each other in their matches. Stiff as hell. I guess it's something they can do when they only wrestle once a week (usually). Rivalry can cool now, but I hope it's always kept simmering and revisited over their respective careers.


That match on Dynamite felt like the blow off, and it was a fantastic hard hitting match. For me it's the best match they had, and I loved their Fully Loaded... oh sorry Full Gear match.


----------



## Geeee

V-Trigger said:


> AEW has the four best promo guys on the planet. I don't care what anybody says.


I think there are some guys in the E who are held back by Disney Channel/Soap Opera writers that might be in this conversation. (pun intended)


----------



## TKO Wrestling

2nd best Dynamite so far after last weeks instant classic. Great job. MJF is the man.


----------



## grecefar

lol at scorpio sky pinning jericho, we all saw that coming, that's karma.


----------



## Jedah

I think this was their best episode yet.

They bucked the formula of long matches this time. This was all about character and story building, with the matches being short and good enough to do their job, nothing feeling random. More of this format, please.

That Jericho and MJF promo was magnificent, although Wardlow's debut fell flat in it. So...are MJF and Wardlow now part of the Inner Circle?

Santana and Ortiz backstage fight. :lmao One suspects that now that SCU is embroiled in this fight, the tag titles will change at the next PPV.

All for the good, let the Inner Circle keep consolidating power this way. Moxley's on the move. And when Moxley finally moves against these guys the tension is going to EXPLODE. I CANNOT WAIT. :mark :mark

Mox vs. Darby next week too. :mark

The only things I didn't like were the rather pointless Pac vs. Page rematch with 50/50 booking and the women's stuff. Please don't put Nyla back in the title picture anytime soon, and I'm still not feeling this Brandi/Kong thing. I liked the first promo but it's just...I don't know right now.


----------



## Chan Hung

Holiday would be a perfect partner for MJF. Hes a douche and a cocky fuck. Anyways what a good solid episode. Their Full Gear ppv was horrible minus the last two matches, but these Dynamite free episodes flow way better and are more fun!!


----------



## Jedah

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194872926413213696
I didn't even notice Mox in the background. :lmao


----------



## A PG Attitude

Another really fun show. I've barely watched any WWE in the past month I'm enjoying what AEW are offering so much more.


----------



## RiverFenix

Jedah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194872926413213696
> I didn't even notice Mox in the background. :lmao


Who is he sitting with? Marko Stunt?


----------



## Stylebender

*This is what dynamite needs to be every week*

Felt like watching a show from 15 years ago. Multiple promos. Entertaining segments. Storyline progression. Stables. Matches. This show had it all. Nobody can complain about there being too little promos after these past 2 shows.


----------



## Hangman

*Re: This is what dynamite needs to be every week*

I did enjoy Dynamite this week.
Had it all.


----------



## Jedah

*Re: This is what dynamite needs to be every week*

I agree. They were getting close in the past couple of weeks and now they finally hit the perfect format. Just the right mixture. Shorter matches, more segments around the arena like with the brawl backstage, giving guys an opportunity to speak briefly, and a hot long promo with no scripts.


----------



## looper007

*Re: This is what dynamite needs to be every week*

It was going to be a few shows before they found their groove, no show finds it feet in it's few episodes. I've enjoyed all their TV so far, they've produced some great matches and now adding the promo's to it. Some fantastic talent on their roster and some great storytelling.


----------



## looper007

Jedah said:


> I think this was their best episode yet.
> 
> They bucked the formula of long matches this time. This was all about character and story building, with the matches being short and good enough to do their job, nothing feeling random. More of this format, please.
> 
> That Jericho and MJF promo was magnificent, although Wardlow's debut fell flat in it. So...are MJF and Wardlow now part of the Inner Circle?
> 
> Santana and Ortiz backstage fight. :lmao One suspects that now that SCU is embroiled in this fight, the tag titles will change at the next PPV.
> 
> All for the good, let the Inner Circle keep consolidating power this way. Moxley's on the move. And when Moxley finally moves against these guys the tension is going to EXPLODE. I CANNOT WAIT. :mark :mark
> 
> Mox vs. Darby next week too. :mark
> 
> *The only things I didn't like were the rather pointless Pac vs. Page rematch *with 50/50 booking and the women's stuff. Please don't put Nyla back in the title picture anytime soon, and I'm still not feeling this Brandi/Kong thing. I liked the first promo but it's just...I don't know right now.


Sorry that match was great, massively disagree with you on that one.

Nyla should be feuding outside the title for a few months, she's nowhere near ready for that spot. she's got potential.

Awesome Kong/Brandi thing is what it is, keeps Brandi out of the ring which is a good thing and I still worry for Kong if she's up to being in that top spot anymore or will she have to be carried to good matches. 

At least the women were focused on which is a plus.


----------



## bdon

Everything felt just right. 

Moxley in a squash to give Kenny his due respect and make an open challenge, which leads to Darby’s squash match and acceptance that lead to my wife and son going absolutely bonkers. Building Darby more and more is definitely smart booking.

Jungle Boy and Marko Stunt in the ring together never makes sense. Ever. You see them facing Dark Order and assume a snooze fest with JB and MS carrying things with a few high spots for the fans, but then Dark Order win and try to have Marko join, leading to the beatdown, all in a way of setting up Luchasaurus’ much awaited return where he looked incredible. His size can bring legitimacy and Bassett to what the other two do really well. 

MJF and Jericho has been discussed and doesn’t need a bunch of time and thoughts here. We all seen the gold they put together, right? Nice way of introducing Wardlow as well, the big bastard.

Hell, even using Brandon Cutler to try and stop Proud and Powerful was a nice touch, gives the guy some character besides being “oh that guy that represents a quick match that leads to mic time!” Not saying they’ll do anything, but at least it gives him SOMETHING.

Not a fan of SCU and wanted Jericho and Guevara to go over even if it would have been terrible booking, but whatever, I just don’t care for SCU and looking forward to Scorpio Sky branching off on his own. The other two just feel so generic. 

Loved the Jericho Temper Tantrum at the end, reminiscent of late ‘97 when he first turned heel and began beating the cruiserweights asses.


----------



## JonLeduc

*Re: This is what dynamite needs to be every week*

Agree !! Really, really good show.

Jericho / MJF promo was my highlight. Pac and Hangman did a a great match also, great chemistry.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: This is what dynamite needs to be every week*

They had been doing well with keeping the talk segments to a reasonable length, but the Jericho/MJF thing went on a little long for my liking before they finally got to the point, which wasn’t even about Jericho and MJF. Kinda took me out of the show until business picked up again. Sorry, but I’m just not as into MJF (or anybody else, for that matter) talking as everybody else seems to be. Other than that it was the typical great stuff I’ve come to expect.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

*Re: This is what dynamite needs to be every week*

Just a fantastic show. AEW is constantly teaching me lessons. I bitched and moaned about CM Punk all day only to see exactly what AEW is trying to do last night. In one episode they pushed Mox, Luchasauras, MJF, Darby, PnP, and Scorpio Sky to the moon while also getting Wardlow thrown in there finally.

Excellent work. The stars they are developing will represent an entire new era for wrestling fans to latch on to.


----------



## Tilon

Jedah said:


> The only things I didn't like were the rather pointless Pac vs. Page rematch with 50/50 booking


People keep saying this was 50/50 booking. It absolutely was not.

They both have a recorded win against each other. So they had a tie breaker, specifically to break the 50/50 record they had with each other.

So it's actually the opposite of 50/50 booking.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: This is what dynamite needs to be every week*

Really impressive. Feels so "alive", that's the best word I can use.


----------



## Jedah

Technically you're right, but it still felt like it. It didn't feel like a firecracker like most of the rest of the show. If they wanted to break the tie, the best thing would be to hold it off until the stakes were higher. Revisit it later.

This just felt like "oh, this thing has to continue?"


----------



## RiverFenix

I think Hangman needed a loss to drop behind PAC in the rankings.


----------



## Jedah

If that was the case, they really should've just had him lose at Full Gear. :shrug


----------



## McNugget

*Re: This is what dynamite needs to be every week*

It was a great show, probably the best one they've had yet. It captured that old "anything can happen" zaniness of wrestling in the 90s, something that WWE has been sorely lacking for many years.


----------



## RiverFenix

Jedah said:


> If that was the case, they really should've just had him lose at Full Gear. :shrug



To each his own I guess. I'd rather have seen two kick ass matches between the two of the best and show Hangman is right on par with PAC while going separate ways for the time being.


----------



## Metalhead1

*Re: This is what dynamite needs to be every week*



Stylebender said:


> Felt like watching a show from 15 years ago. Multiple promos. Entertaining segments. Storyline progression. Stables. Matches. This show had it all. Nobody can complain about there being too little promos after these past 2 shows.


I totally agree with what you're saying. After a few subpar shows, AEW really hit a home run last night. 

From Mox's entertaining presence to the return of Luchasaurus to MJF's and Jericho's just absolutely awesome back and forth interview to Darby Allen's excellent performance, Dynamite delivered on all cylinders last night.


----------



## TripleG

Tilon said:


> People keep saying this was 50/50 booking. It absolutely was not.
> 
> They both have a recorded win against each other. So they had a tie breaker, specifically to break the 50/50 record they had with each other.
> 
> So it's actually the opposite of 50/50 booking.


I agree with that. 

My only issue is that I feel like I've seen the match a little too much.


----------



## Taroostyles

Think Pac will move to Mox as they will be 1 and 2 in the coming rankings with Cody and Kenny both losing and Page will stay at #3 with one win and one loss. 

Page to me should probably be feuding with Hager next but who knows when hes actually gonna wrestle. I really think this week started the build for the match beyond between Inner Circle and Elite and Pac/Mox will be the big singles match for next PPV.


----------



## Jedah

Yeah, Pac and Mox would be a good feud going into the February PPV to warm Mox up for Jericho in May. That's what I would do.


----------



## Geeee

PAC vs Hangman did feel a little like 50/50 booking to me but it's hard to complain about it because I think the match they had last night was their best one.

I think that if guys wrestle multiple times and every time one guy swept all the matches, that would get boring too


----------



## Taroostyles

They did what they needed too with 2 guys who will be at the top of the card in next few years. They had 3 singles matches with Pac going 2-1 but Page also pinned Pac in a tag match so they both got 2 wins technically. They really only scratched the surface, The Bastard vs The Hangman has legs as a world title feud down the line.


----------



## RiverFenix

A lot of dirt sheet sites seem to think MJF joined The Inner Circle last night. I'm not so sure that is the case. 
et
If we do go with The Match Beyond - who is the IC members - Jericho, Hager, Santana, Ortiz and Guevara would make the obvious sense BUT Cody seems to want MJF more now. Even assuming Wardlow is kept as outside muscle for the time being (he's supposed to be pretty limited and green to be put into main events right away) how do you get MJF into the match? No way Jericho would keep his heater Jake Hager out of it and Ortiz and Santana would need to be in for the Bucks to be involved. So do you take out Guevara and basically diminish his stature by declaring he's the weak link and first to the bench? 

Omega will need to get something going with Jericho again to warrant his inclusion over still going after Moxley. 

Cody - MJF
Omega - Jericho
Hangman - Hager
Bucks - PnP

Moxley vs PAC #1 contender match

SCU vs Lucha Brothers for Tag Titles

Riho vs Britt for Women's Title


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

wouldnt be surprise if Allin gets a big push tbh he's over


----------



## AEWMoxley

Jedah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194872926413213696
> I didn't even notice Mox in the background. :lmao


Just saw this on twitter and came here to post it.

Hilarious. I missed it live, too.


----------



## Corey

You know the only thing this episode was missing?... Shanna's ass. :lol

That girl that Nyla squashed was a solid replacement though. (Y)


----------



## Geeee

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> A lot of dirt sheet sites seem to think MJF joined The Inner Circle last night. I'm not so sure that is the case.
> et
> If we do go with The Match Beyond - who is the IC members - Jericho, Hager, Santana, Ortiz and Guevara would make the obvious sense BUT Cody seems to want MJF more now. Even assuming Wardlow is kept as outside muscle for the time being (he's supposed to be pretty limited and green to be put into main events right away) how do you get MJF into the match? No way Jericho would keep his heater Jake Hager out of it and Ortiz and Santana would need to be in for the Bucks to be involved. So do you take out Guevara and basically diminish his stature by declaring he's the weak link and first to the bench?
> 
> Omega will need to get something going with Jericho again to warrant his inclusion over still going after Moxley.
> 
> Cody - MJF
> Omega - Jericho
> Hangman - Hager
> Bucks - PnP
> 
> Moxley vs PAC #1 contender match
> 
> SCU vs Lucha Brothers for Tag Titles
> 
> Riho vs Britt for Women's Title


I think MJF might be technically affiliated with the Inner Circle but mostly doing his own thing. Otherwise, why would MJF need Wardlow? I think his relationship with the Inner Circle might be similar to Brian Pillman's relationship with The Hart Foundation. (I couldn't think of a more recent example LOL)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Tilon said:


> People keep saying this was 50/50 booking. It absolutely was not.
> 
> They both have a recorded win against each other. So they had a tie breaker, specifically to break the 50/50 record they had with each other.
> 
> So it's actually the opposite of 50/50 booking.


I mean.... all of THIS.

Did not help that JR kept calling the Full Gear match a 'rubber match' wrongly - this was the rubber match

PS> the thing nobody is talking about, they had multiple callbacks to their prior two matches which showed they are LEARNING

Pac wins match 1 with ref distraction low blow
2nd match, Hangman catches low blow, counters / Pac does brainbuster on chair spot
3rd match, Hangman catches low blow again, counters, Pac counters the counter and kicks him / Hangman sees the brainbuster chair spot coming and counters

How can somebody NOT give these guys praise - top of their game


----------



## Saintpat

BigCy said:


> I can see that but I am glad they are doing more segments to add to their show instead of match...match...match....They are getting better with their overall balance and I could see them occasionally going a little more towards wrestling on most shows but for shows after PPV I can see them going a little more towards segments. Kind of an ebb and flow thing.


Oh I want a good mix of segments and wrestling. But it seems most segments and a good percentage of matches all involve sneak attacks and run-ins.

Frankly, going back to the same well over and over is lazy booking. They need to be more creative with their ‘creative.’ Find some feuds that you can start and move along without shenanigans always being the go-to.


----------



## BigCy

Saintpat said:


> Oh I want a good mix of segments and wrestling. But it seems most segments and a good percentage of matches all involve sneak attacks and run-ins.
> 
> Frankly, going back to the same well over and over is lazy booking. They need to be more creative with their ‘creative.’ Find some feuds that you can start and move along without shenanigans always being the go-to.


Ok, I see more what you're saying after re-reading, my bad there. 

Yeah, I could see that, I think they will have more variety in the coming weeks or I at least hope so, one thing we know so far is that if there is enough demand for something they will listen and change things up a bit. 

But yeah, no one except the die hards will want to keep seeing the same formula over and over and over again, I think they realize this and will adjust accordingly.


----------



## TripleG

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I mean.... all of THIS.
> 
> Did not help that JR kept calling the Full Gear match a 'rubber match' wrongly - this was the rubber match


I think there was a disconnect there. 

Pac and Hangman did have a match for Wrestle Gate Pro earlier this year at around the time of Double or Nothing, which Hangman won by DQ. I believe this was supposed to make up for the match at DON not happening, so you could say it was tied to AEW in some way...but I have a hard time counting it towards anything in AEW win/loss records or storylines. 

But if it does count, then that means the PPV match was the Rubber match, and this bout on Dynamite just evened it out again. 

So I assumed that announcers were confused as to whether or not that match counted because they kept going back and forth on calling the PPV match the rubber match.


----------



## Geeee

TripleG said:


> I think there was a disconnect there.
> 
> Pac and Hangman did have a match for Wrestle Gate Pro earlier this year at around the time of Double or Nothing, which Hangman won by DQ. I believe this was supposed to make up for the match at DON not happening, so you could say it was tied to AEW in some way...but I have a hard time counting it towards anything in AEW win/loss records or storylines.
> 
> But if it does count, then that means the PPV match was the Rubber match, and this bout on Dynamite just evened it out again.
> 
> So I assumed that announcers were confused as to whether or not that match counted because they kept going back and forth on calling the PPV match the rubber match.


I believe Page also pinned PAC in the tag match where Moxley, who was PAC's partner, gave PAC the Paradigm Shift and peaced out.


----------



## rbl85

The match in the UK between PAC and Page is not taken into account for the win/loss ranking.

The win/loss ranking start at DON.


----------



## RapShepard

Tilon said:


> People keep saying this was 50/50 booking. It absolutely was not.
> 
> 
> 
> They both have a recorded win against each other. So they had a tie breaker, specifically to break the 50/50 record they had with each other.
> 
> 
> 
> So it's actually the opposite of 50/50 booking.


People accuse WWE of 50/50 booking because of them over doing folk trading wins or getting back wins too soon. Pac and Page not only traded wins, they also had Pages big PPV win immediately covered up by a Pac win. That's 50/50 booking. Nothing wrong with them settling the feud, but it totally is what would be referred to as 50/50 booking


----------



## Tilon

RapShepard said:


> People accuse WWE of 50/50 booking because of them over doing folk trading wins or getting back wins too soon. Pac and Page not only traded wins, they also had Pages big PPV win immediately covered up by a Pac win. That's 50/50 booking. Nothing wrong with them settling the feud, but it totally is what would be referred to as 50/50 booking


50/50 booking is more than some single series between wrestlers. It's a _philosophy_ of booking that infects WWE's entire product. It's seemingly designed to make wins meaningless.

That's nothing like what's going on here, where Hangman and PAC are established as being close to the same skill level as each other. The wins count. PAC has 1 over Hangman now.

It's not even remotely comparable.


----------



## AEWMoxley

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> A lot of dirt sheet sites seem to think MJF joined The Inner Circle last night. I'm not so sure that is the case.


Not just dirt sheets.

Bleacher Report, too.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Moxley Darby holy fuck im excited


----------



## Intimidator3

Also, during the Librarians little rant, glad to hear the crowd boo for Jason Aldean and pop for Jonny Cash. They got good taste.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Last night was botchy as fuck. Other than that it was great entertainment value. OC in the bathroom during the brawl made me lol

Stoked for Mox Darby. I hope it's unsanctioned again just to fuck with the dude.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How can people think MJF joined the IC

They were doing the whole ‘ask me’ ‘no, you ask’ bit

And then just agreed they both hate Cody

Neither of them are dumb enough to join each other

‘Affiliated at arms length by mutual hate’ is the best description


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

It didn't seem like MJF joined the Inner Circle, nor do I think he should, I think IC and MJF should be on friendly terms, but not joined together.

MJF can stand on his own, and Wardlow as his heavy is perfect.


----------



## A-C-P

MJF didn't join the Inner Circle, its an Enemy of my Enemy is my friend type thing


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

A-C-P said:


> MJF didn't join the Inner Circle, its an Enemy of my Enemy is my friend type thing


I still want him and Jericho to be on friendly terms and do segments, and maybe even tag together, a lot of potential.


----------



## RapShepard

Tilon said:


> 50/50 booking is more than some single series between wrestlers. It's a _philosophy_ of booking that infects WWE's entire product. It's seemingly designed to make wins meaningless.
> 
> 
> 
> That's nothing like what's going on here, where Hangman and PAC are established as being close to the same skill level as each other. The wins count. PAC has 1 over Hangman now.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not even remotely comparable.


It's totally comparable. As despite matches being good who actually came out looking better. You had a PPV match and big win for Page immediately put as pointless 4 days later. You also ultimately ended Pac undefeated streak in tags and singles for no real reason. It's not the end of the world, but this is 50/50 booking. Trying to play the "well they don't do it as much as WWE" card doesn't negate that ultimately the past week of the feud turned it into a head scratcher booking wise.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> It's totally comparable. As despite matches being good who actually came out looking better. You had a PPV match and big win for Page immediately put as pointless 4 days later. You also ultimately ended Pac undefeated streak in tags and singles for no real reason. It's not the end of the world, but this is 50/50 booking. Trying to play the "well they don't do it as much as WWE" card doesn't negate that ultimately the past week of the feud turned it into a head scratcher booking wise.


I’m with Tilon

It’s 2-1, Pac won the feud, not 50-50

But.... I can understand you having your opinion - trading a win so quick after a PPV with no real promo or build or whatever

I’m just thinking the fallout will be after this - ie> the next rankings and next week


----------



## Tilon

RapShepard said:


> It's totally comparable. As despite matches being good who actually came out looking better. You had a PPV match and big win for Page immediately put as pointless 4 days later.


It's when the entire roster is treated this way that it becomes cancer. When it's done for no reason. When it's done just to do it. That's what people complain about when they talk about 50/50 booking. It's laziness.

Hangman/PAC is definitely being done for a reason. You're assuming it's pointless. I bet you it won't be.


----------



## Bubz

This was probably the best weekly wrestling episode in a long long time. Just super fun from start to finish. Everything made sense, it moved like a freight train and numerous storylines and characters were furthered and created. Fantastic.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m with Tilon
> 
> It’s 2-1, Pac won the feud, not 50-50
> 
> But.... I can understand you having your opinion - trading a win so quick after a PPV with no real promo or build or whatever
> 
> I’m just thinking the fallout will be after this - ie> the next rankings and next week


I see 50/50 booking as a constant cycling of wrestler A beats wrestler B > wrestler B beats wrestler C > wrestler C beats wrestler A > rinse & repeat. Nobody ever comes out on top in the long run. I don’t see that being the case here. I don’t think they’ve been on tv long enough for such a trend to be established yet. I do wish they had waited a bit longer for the real rubber match, just like I wish the announcers hadn’t botched at the PPV and called _that_ match the rubber match, which just confuses everybody. But I’m guessing they’ve got something more in mind for both Pac and Page and want to get that moving along.


----------



## TripleG

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I see 50/50 booking as a constant cycling of wrestler A beats wrestler B > wrestler B beats wrestler C > wrestler C beats wrestler A > rinse & repeat. Nobody ever comes out on top in the long run. I don’t see that being the case here. I don’t think they’ve been on tv long enough for such a trend to be established yet. I do wish they had waited a bit longer for the real rubber match, just like I wish the announcers hadn’t botched at the PPV and called _that_ match the rubber match, which just confuses everybody. But I’m guessing they’ve got something more in mind for both Pac and Page and want to get that moving along.


I have an example of that to highlight was Reggie is talking about. 

I remember in 2009 or so, WWE had Cryme Tyme and The Hart Dynasty Wrestle each other every week for what felt like an eternity. It was a guarantee, every week I would see some version of those teams fighting each other. 

It might be a tag match, it might be a singles match between two of the individual partners, it might be a singles match between their valets (Eve Torres and Natalya), or it might be a six person match with everyone involved. After a while, it didn't matter. They faced each other night in and in my attempt to break though the monotony, I finally had to ask these questions: 

Does it even matter who wins at this point? If Cryme Tyme wins, they face the Harts next week. If The Harts win, they face Cryme Tyme next week. It straight up doesn't matter. They are in this weird vortex where the outcomes of their matches don't matter, I'm seeing the same goddamn matches every week, and its adding to the show's monotony. 

I couldn't tell you if it was straight up 50/50 booking in terms of who won all the matches because fuck it, I stopped paying attention to who was even winning these matches after a while. 

However, if it feels like I am just seeing the same matches over and over again, they lose their luster after a while. Pac and Hangman have had good matches, but I hope they hold off on doing it for a while. Let Pac end the series with the advantage and move on and then do something else.


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m with Tilon
> 
> It’s 2-1, Pac won the feud, not 50-50
> 
> But.... I can understand you having your opinion - trading a win so quick after a PPV with no real promo or build or whatever
> 
> I’m just thinking the fallout will be after this - ie> the next rankings and next week


Given what was going on before Full Gear the choices involving the 2 has been weird. And I agree with the later part of your post. It's more so how quickly and how little the story moved between Full Gear and yesterday that makes it 50/50 for. E. 



Tilon said:


> It's when the entire roster is treated this way that it becomes cancer. When it's done for no reason. When it's done just to do it. That's what people complain about when they talk about 50/50 booking. It's laziness.
> 
> Hangman/PAC is definitely being done for a reason. You're assuming it's pointless. I bet you it won't be.


I'mma just say it can be both you can have an isolated incident of something and widespread, it's not either or. 

Obviously they will do something with Pac. My main thing is does he come off looking better than he did before the Pac feud. Does Hangman come off looking any better. That's not to say either are ruined or some wild dramatic shit. But I don't know that this feud ultimately really helped either.


----------



## Taroostyles

I thought the feud did wonders for both guys.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I have to agree too

Feud was good for both - especially hangman

He was looking like Reigns 2.0 for a half second there - ‘the office’s chosen’

Now people are legit behind him again

Pac.... might not have benefitted as much, granted - except if there is fallout going forward - but he did look badass, which always helps


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I am loving AEW so far. I thought week 5 was their best show which was then supplanted by week 6. So I have watched week 7 twice and it is now probably my favorite. :lol It's nice too be so utterly satisfied by a wrestling tv show.


----------



## TD Stinger

For me I don't have the mentality of PAC vs. Hangman being 50/50. I can see what they're doing with the rubber match and I like it.

I just don't like seeing a rematch 4 days after the last match, because just from a match perspective everything gets run together and doesn't have a chance to breathe and stand on it's own.

For all the good things AEW did last night, PAC vs. Hangman was one of the times on the where I watched more of NXT or NBA. The match was solid, I just didn't have enough investment to care about another match so soon after the last one.


----------



## Chrome

Honestly, Pac probably should've been DQ'ed for repeatedly stomping on Page's head. I don't think we've seen one DQ yet in AEW lol.


----------



## Taroostyles

That's correct, there hasn't been any DQs or countouts as of yet. 

Only the draw with Mox and Pac.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Just got round to watching, very much a mixture of an episode, not sure why many are classing it as the best episode so far...

The Moxley squash and promo was short, sweet and served it's purpose.

Skipped Jurassic Express vs Dark Order, fuck knows why these teams are being showcased on Dynamite, good to see Luchasaurus return at the end though.

Allin vs Spears vs Avalon - Good to see Darby back in action but why the fuck is Avalon being showcased on Dynamite? Thankfully the match was short, Darby got the win and now we're getting Darby vs Mox next week :mark

Nyla Rose :sleep

Finally the episode got into it's groove with the fantastic MJF/Jericho segment, two great mic workers creating gold, easily the best part of this weeks show. Wardlow debut fell flat but the guy looks a beast.

PAC vs Hangman - By far a better match than what we saw on Saturday. Much better pacing to this match, good continuity shown as well. Only gripe was the garbage ref, he gets more annoying each week.

Santana & Ortiz/Young Bucks brawl - This was great storyline continuity. Meanwhile Orange Cassidy unsurprisingly gets the pop of the night :lol

SCU vs Jericho/Guevara - Could have been better tbh, it was a little boring. The Scorpio Sky/Jericho exchanges were the best part of the match, Sky impressing again and what we felt would happen happened. Sky with the pin on Jericho and gets his well deserved moment in the sun possibly next week. One thing though, these roll up finishes need to stop.

Overall thoughts
Loved the continuity shown in some parts of the episode. Jericho/MJF segment was the highlight. Didn't really like the first 30 mins or so, why on earth are the likes of Marko Stunt, Dark Order, Peter Avalon and Nyla Rose getting tv time, AEW Dark was created for a reason, that's where they belong for the time being, get them off Dynamite. *I'd give this weeks ep 7/10*


----------



## Gh0stFace

LANDSLIDE win over NXT with probably their worst show since debut.


----------



## Natecore

I can’t stress enough the word “variety.”

AEW has everything. Something for everybody. Especially a lot for me.

Rewatched last night's Episode and it’s nearly flawless. Promos were exceptional. Loved the matches. Perfectly paced. 

Dynamite isn’t 96-97 Nitro yet but it’s the closest I’ve experienced since then.

Dying to watch next week’s episode! :mark:


----------



## Taroostyles

Absolutely agree about the variety, it was such a strength of Nitro and Dynamite has it in spades so far as well. 

20 years of an unopposed WWE has left alot of people with a signature mindset around what constitutes a wrestling program.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I thought this week's Dynamite, compared to the last two weeks of greatness they were putting out, was the weakest one thus far but it was still a good show. Especially compared to most WWE programming (or all, really).

I loved the MJF promo and segment with Jericho. It fully established MJF as a legitimate heel that can hang in the main event scene with heavyweights like Jericho and Cody while also introducing an intimidating force like Wardlow. It established four individuals with purpose and/or conviction in just one great segment. That is called good booking. 

Moxley's promo was also really good and they are clearly establishing his quest to becoming the one to dethrone Jericho for the AEW title. I don't mind Mox and Jericho having filler arcs before their eventual clash at the next big PPV for the title with Mox going after PAC and Jericho defending it against Scorpio Sky, who bested and handed Jericho his first AEW loss in the tag team title main event match by pinning him. AEW already has Cody/MJF and YB/PnP as personal hot feuds that can carry AEW while Y2J and Mox have some filler to get to the eventual destination.

AEW continues to know how to establish and propel future stars thoroughly and with patience. Count them on this episode alone. Darby, Scorpio, PnP, Luchasaursus, MJF, Wardlow, Jungle/Marko, Cassidy in some form or fashion have found an emotional attachment with the AEW audience. It's not that hard to do.

PAC and Page had a very good match and PAC winning almost secures that he and Moxley will have a filler feud to determine Jericho's next challenger. That said, I didn't like the fact that this match happened so soon four days after a PPV match people paid 50 dollars for. It's nonsense we give WWE shit for and it's only fair to do so here. I'm not saying AEW will go 50/50 like WWE but they need to steer away from the attempt. You have the fans' trust and loyalty right now because of the good decisions you have made. Let this feud breathe for now and revisit it down the road.

The Women's division, after a good two weeks of solid build and improvement, was a step back this week. Nyla Rose doing a meaningless WWE-like squash match had no interest with me. She's improving but she's still green to where she doesn't need to be on TV. If you have to put her on TV, pair her with Kong and have Brandi manage them both. Speaking of which, while I accept the compromise that Brandi being a manager is fine so that she doesn't have to wrestle, this Kong angle is just weird and seems goofy. Allie, who really hasn't done anything (which is sad since she was the most over KO on IMPACT and arguably the best character developed female in wrestling in 2016 IMO), is just another body for a broken down Kong to take over. There are definitely two different philosophies clashing against each other. You have the Joshi/sports-centric world that Kenny Omega clearly is leading and the more character-driven/sports entertainment spectrum that Brandi Rhodes is trying to push. They need to find a compromise and create a balance for both to succeed because this division needs help.

So yeah, I thought this was the weakest Dynamite so far IMO. Either this one or the Philadelphia episode with Darby/Jericho as the main event. It was still a good show, just not on the levels of the past two weeks of Dynamite. That said, they have clearly changed the structure of their TV presentation but it still looks different from the stifled, overproduced presentation of WWE so it's fine.


----------



## DJ Punk

Nice little nod to this segment during the Jericho and MJF segment:

0:50-1:20


----------



## RBrooks

I loved the show. I saw some certain people on the internet (including this forum) saying AEW doesn't have storylines, promos or backstage brawls. Well, this show clearly proved these people wrong, but then again, Cody stressed out multiple times that they listen to criticism. 

Mox promo was fire. Everything about the guy is great. Look how he carries himself, he's a fucking star (and I don't like that word being throws around, but this is a STAR without a doubt). 

Jericho and MJF - great as always. The one thing that was implied is MJF not joining Inner Circle, well I really hope it's not the case. He's better on his own. Wardlow seems like MJF's heavy, I don't know who that guy is, and can't tell if I like him only by that segment. But the crowd gave him no reaction, I guess people are not excited. 

I don't know about that Luchasaurus guy, I can't say I'm impressed with him. People seem to like him, but I don't see anything special. 

Pac vs Page was good, but it needs to end. This 50-50 is tiresome, both need to move on. 

Also liket the backstage brawl, and lol at Moxley just sitting in catering in the background enjoying the action. 

Darby vs Mox next week should be dope. 

And congrats to this show for almost reaching 1 million in the ratings. :swanson


----------



## thorn123

Funny how people ranking the show from ok to great. I loved it and am enjoying Dynamite so much. It’s even got my kids into wrestling (after years of trying with raw and Smackdown). Keep it up AEW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DaveRA said:


> Funny how people ranking the show from ok to great. I loved it and am enjoying Dynamite so much. It’s even got my kids into wrestling (after years of trying with raw and Smackdown). Keep it up AEW.


Awesome

Imagine a kid or teen getting into wrestling with AEW and then one evening turning on Smackdown - they’ll WTF for sure


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

L O N G T E R M

B O O K I N G 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195144514828210181


----------



## Taroostyles

This is the kind of stuff that tells me just how serious these guys take their business. They probably the next year or more already lined up. Meanwhile Vince is rewriting and tearing up scripts at a record pace.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Taroostyles said:


> This is the kind of stuff that tells me just how serious these guys take their business. They probably the next year or more already lined up. Meanwhile Vince is rewriting and tearing up scripts at a record pace.


I think back during the summer or around DoN Tony said they had almost everything for 2019 already written. The only thing I think they called an audible with was the Woman's Title. They seemed high on Kylie Rae but she backed out. I think Britt was going to actually be the first champion but she got that concussion and didn't look good in most of her matches. Meanwhile, Riho caught fire and they changed it up for the best btw.


----------



## Bosnian21

LifeInCattleClass said:


> L O N G T E R M
> 
> B O O K I N G
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195144514828210181


Hate to burst everyone’s bubble but I think he was introduced the episode before that one.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Bosnian21 said:


> Hate to burst everyone’s bubble but I think he was introduced the episode before that one.


Don’t you dare dash our dreams!


----------



## domotime2

So probably my least favorite episode of dynamite so far.... BUT... still a more than acceptable episode. B-? I definitely loved them doing a few more quick matches and story, BUT maybe they went too far the opposite direction.

Pros:
- Luchsaurus comeback. I want that Marco guy to be delegated to the Spike Dudley of the gang.
- Moxley intro. Perfect. Omega in the back...Moxley comes out...is a complete badass...cuts badass promo..and leaves. Excellent.
- MJF/Jericho obviously pure gold
- Orange cassidy during the brawl hah!
- The idea of the triple threat match. The randomness of the guys. I like that. It's like if WWE did randomly "Sami Zayn, Fandango, and Xavier Woods" in a triple threat match on raw. It's like, hmm..that's...that's different. Cause why not you know. Why not have random triple threat matches once in a while. I like it.

Unfortunately, that's where my pros end

Cons:
- Sloppy show in terms of in-ring wrestling and the clunkiness from Avalon's promo.
- Womens division, not clicking
- Dark Order, not clicking
- I'm giving the Brandi/Kong stuff a chance....but...mmmmmm don't know
- HATEEEEDDDDD that they did Page vs Pac, 50/50 booking. Biggest con of the night. It's cheap. Cop-out. WWE. boo
- Main Event. Meh. Don't mind the match idea. I just don't think these outcomes are helping SCU at all. They kinda totally no sold the code breaker too which was annoying.


It's all good though.


----------



## Geeee

DaveRA said:


> Funny how people ranking the show from ok to great. I loved it and am enjoying Dynamite so much. It’s even got my kids into wrestling (after years of trying with raw and Smackdown). Keep it up AEW.


I appears people's enjoyment of the show hinged on whether they thought it was a good idea to rematch Pac and Hangman and have Pac go over, when he lost at the PPV.

If that bothered someone, then it would definitely bring the show down a bit, since it was easily the MotN in terms of in-ring action.


----------



## Tilon

domotime2 said:


> - I'm giving the Brandi/Kong stuff a chance....but...mmmmmm don't know
> - HATEEEEDDDDD that they did Page vs Pac, 50/50 booking. Biggest con of the night. It's cheap. Cop-out. WWE. boo


By this argument, Omega/Okada was 50/50 booking.


----------



## domotime2

Tilon said:


> By this argument, Omega/Okada was 50/50 booking.


dont know what that's referring to. I only watch WWE/AEW. Explain.


----------



## A-C-P

How is Pac winning 2 out of 3 matches against Hangman 50/50 booking?


----------



## rbl85

domotime2 said:


> dont know what that's referring to. I only watch WWE/AEW. Explain.


How it is 50/50 booking when the feud ended at 2 wins for PAC and 1 for Page ?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Doing PAC/Page this often in such a short time just shows the lack of roster depth. Which is expected at this point.


----------



## domotime2

rbl85 said:


> How it is 50/50 booking when the feud ended at 2 wins for PAC and 1 for Page ?


Because in wrestling there's only 2 things that really matter, at least in my opinion. The most important one is the PPV win. Which Hangman won. Great, they picked hangman to go over I like it.

Then second it's, who gets the last laugh win. Which in this case is PAC? 

So in the end, no one really wins...no one really goes down either (which i guess is what they want).

It's a cop out and i didn't want AEW to do that.

Plus, having the rematch so quickly....that's equally a bummer.


----------



## Tilon

domotime2 said:


> dont know what that's referring to. I only watch WWE/AEW. Explain.


Omega gets title shot against Okada. Loses.

Omega gets another title shot against Okada since he had such a good showing. Ends in a draw.

Omega has a non title match against Okada in the G1. Beats Okada.

Omega gets a title match against Okada because he beat him in the G1. Wins the title.

That's the exact same 'back and forth' style ending. And it's one of the greatest series of matches in the history of wrestling.

I think too many people fail to see the reason WWE 50/50 booking is despised, and what it takes away from wrestling. When it's done correctly, back and forth match outcomes are awesome.

I do think the rubber match with Hangman and PAC happened too quickly after Full Gear. But that's my only nitpick. The matches were great and they evolved over time.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

A-C-P said:


> How is Pac winning 2 out of 3 matches against Hangman 50/50 booking?


Well the fact that they traded wins just 4 days apart makes it feel like that. Personally I think they should have kept them apart for at least a month, maybe closer to two and had a main event match on Dynamite for a title shot at the next PPV.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Tilon said:


> Omega gets title shot against Okada. Loses.
> 
> Omega gets another title shot against Okada since he had such a good showing. Ends in a draw.
> 
> Omega has a non title match against Okada in the G1. Beats Okada.
> 
> Omega gets a title match against Okada because he beat him in the G1. Wins the title.
> 
> That's the exact same 'back and forth' style ending. And it's one of the greatest series of matches in the history of wrestling.
> 
> I think too many people fail to see the reason WWE 50/50 booking is despised, and what it takes away from wrestling. When it's done correctly, back and forth match outcomes are awesome.
> 
> I do think the rubber match with Hangman and PAC happened too quickly after Full Gear. But that's my only nitpick. The matches were great and they evolved over time.


How is that series of matches is back and forth? I see one guy figuring out the other as the fights went on. No you win, I win, you win stuff.


----------



## Tilon

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> How is that series of matches is back and forth? I see one guy figuring out the other as the fights went on. No you win, I win, you win stuff.


Okada was supposed to get his win back, but Kenny left NJPW. In any case, every match between them depicted them as basically equals.

And really, what exactly is the big problem with someone beating someone after he gets beat? Is it taboo to depict two guys as being within striking distance of beating each other?

It happens in sports all the time. 50/50 booking is when you do it for most of the roster. A beats B, B beats C, C beats A.


----------



## domotime2

Tilon said:


> Omega gets title shot against Okada. Loses.
> 
> Omega gets another title shot against Okada since he had such a good showing. Ends in a draw.
> 
> Omega has a non title match against Okada in the G1. Beats Okada.
> 
> Omega gets a title match against Okada because he beat him in the G1. Wins the title.
> 
> That's the exact same 'back and forth' style ending. And it's one of the greatest series of matches in the history of wrestling.
> 
> I think too many people fail to see the reason WWE 50/50 booking is despised, and what it takes away from wrestling. When it's done correctly, back and forth match outcomes are awesome.
> 
> I do think the rubber match with Hangman and PAC happened too quickly after Full Gear. But that's my only nitpick. The matches were great and they evolved over time.



that seems different though. That's a he lost, then he tied, then he won, then he won. That's not the same as having, what felt like a big blow off at ppv, have 1 winner, then 3 days later have another. 

Like in that okada/omega timeline, Omega was the clear cut winner of the feud.

Who's the clear cut winner in this feud? The guy who got the big win at the ppv...or the guy who won the matches on tv. 

They felt too close together and it feels like trading wins. Like, in my opinion, PAC winning makes the match at Full Gear seem meaningless.


----------



## Taroostyles

Tilon said:


> Okada was supposed to get his win back, but Kenny left NJPW. In any case, every match between them depicted them as basically equals.
> 
> And really, what exactly is the big problem with someone beating someone after he gets beat? Is it taboo to depict two guys as being within striking distance of beating each other?
> 
> It happens in sports all the time. 50/50 booking is when you do it FOR EVERYONE.


Absolutely spot on.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Tilon said:


> Okada was supposed to get his win back, but Kenny left NJPW. In any case, every match between them depicted them as basically equals.
> 
> And really, what exactly is the big problem with someone beating someone after he gets beat? Is it taboo to depict two guys as being within striking distance of beating each other?
> 
> It happens in sports all the time. 50/50 booking is when you do it FOR EVERYONE.


But Okada didn't get his win.

As I said, I think what hurt the PAC/Page thing is them facing each other too often in a short time. Plus I don't feel like them being elevated while being presented as equals and even if you really want to compare, Okada made Omega. PAC or Page isn't doing anything like that for the other or themselves so far. No one came out better from this feud. PAC seemed bigger when he defeated Omega. Not so anymore.


----------



## Tilon

domotime2 said:


> that seems different though. That's a he lost, then he tied, then he won, then he won. That's not the same as having, what felt like a big blow off at ppv, have 1 winner, then 3 days later have another.
> 
> Like in that okada/omega timeline, Omega was the clear cut winner of the feud.
> 
> Who's the clear cut winner in this feud? The guy who got the big win at the ppv...or the guy who won the matches on tv.
> 
> They felt too close together and it feels like trading wins. Like, in my opinion, PAC winning makes the match at Full Gear seem meaningless.


As I said, they were depicted as equals. Along with the draw, every match had an 'either guy can win' feel to it.

And I agree that it was too close together, and too soon to the PPV. Absolutely. But that has nothing to do with '50/50 booking'. That's a separate complaint. If this match had been a month from now, it would have went off just fine.


----------



## Tilon

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> But Okada didn't get his win.
> 
> As I said, I think what hurt the PAC/Page thing is them facing each other too often in a short time. Plus I don't feel like them being elevated while being presented as equals and even if you really want to compare, Okada made Omega. PAC or Page isn't doing anything like that for the other or themselves so far. No one came out better from this feud. PAC seemed bigger when he defeated Omega. Not so anymore.


Okada didn't get his win for reasons outside of kayfabe. He 100% would have gotten it if Kenny were around.

And I think the matches did serve a purpose. Hangman is the first guy to survive the Brutalizer, but in the end he fell to PAC at the end of the series. I thought it was great. But they were too close together.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

That was the best structured Dynamite yet in terms of getting a good balance of wrestling and promos/angles.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Pac got his win back because he was learning

Look at all the callbacks and counters in match 3 

They called back various spots from the prior 2 matches - and Pac learned where and how to win


----------



## shandcraig

Lesnar Turtle said:


> That was the best structured Dynamite yet in terms of getting a good balance of wrestling and promos/angles.


Agree. But it was after a ppv so probably wont get that weekly


----------



## I'mTheGreatest

Lesnar Turtle said:


> That was the best structured Dynamite yet in terms of getting a good balance of wrestling and promos/angles.


100%. Loved the balance.


----------



## Mox Girl

I still can't get over that Mox is the kind of star that can squash people and have it be convincing cos that would never have happened in WWE :lol


----------



## Lethal Evans

I could argue that Page's win at PPV was the defining win of the feud, but that's WWE booking. 

With AEW's W/D/L system, winning in numbers is more important. Page got to look great and won at PPV but he lost the feud and isn't doing well in the rankings.

This is the first instance of 50/50 booking we've seen so far in AEW and the story was built through it all and the call backs in the final match were great.


----------



## rbl85

Next week because of the injury of Matt Jackson Nick Jackson will face Fenix in a 1v1.


----------



## EmbassyForever

rbl85 said:


> Next week because of the injury of Matt Jackson Nick Jackson will face Fenix in a 1v1.


WELL GODDAMN :done


----------



## Soul_Body

Finally got around to watching. Really fun show. I love the angles being set up. It was great to see Luchasaurus return. I'm glad to see The Dark Order finally get the reaction they've needed.

I really liked what they did with Kenny tonight. He was beat up pretty good and they showed his battle scars, he wasn't cleared for tonight but he wanted to know how beat up Moxley was and when he found out that Moxley was cleared you could see the wheels turning.

The match didn't "count" but it actually does count way more than most normal matches either man could have had. They went to war and Kenny was fine with being on the shelf if Mox was as well. But he wasn't and now Kenny has to do some soul searching.

On the other side Moxley looked rejuvenated and at the top of his game. The aftermath of a match that doesn't "count" is weighing more on both men than any singles match would have done.

I'm looking forward to Darby vs. Moxley. I figured Darby would be the one to accept the challenge.

The MJF/Jericho dueling promo was gold. I'm really glad they didn't go the easy route with MJF joining the Inner Circle. MJF is a star. He doesn't need Jericho talking for him and get lost in the shuffle. Great debut for Wardlow. A guy his size is perfect as the muscle for MJF to hide behind.

So...they gave PAC his win back, which I normally hate, but he did it in an over the top vicious heel manner, which I loved. I want the feud to continue, but PAC could’ve done that beatdown during an interview segment (maybe interrupting Page challenging Moxley or Jericho again). Maybe this leads to a Texas Death Match that puts Page over huge so it’ll be worth it. I hope so anyway.

I like the Janela/Spears feud continuing. Janela needs to go over in the end.

I love that the Nashville crowd popped for Orange Cassidy. Makes me think maybe WWE has completely killed the city.

I wish the main event got more time. It was absolutely the right result. So is Scorpio the new Mr. Small Package? That’s the 2nd big win in a row he’s had with that maneuver. I'd love that during a promo he'd drop the line that he'd learned that from a dude he knew in anger management. SS is going to be another early breakout star. I'm curious to see how much he slows it down for Jericho when they have their one-on-one match.

So far, you definitely can't say the Elite aren't willing to put others over to make new stars.


----------



## Dizzie

Is it weird that marko stunt is obviously suppose to be a babyface under dog but I find him annoying and unlikeable. 

Am I alone with having this impression of him?


----------



## Sir Linko

Dizzie said:


> Is it weird that marko stunt is obviously suppose to be a babyface under dog but I find him annoying and unlikeable.
> 
> Am I alone with having this impression of him?


His floss is so cringy. I try to get passed it and I just ignore it at this point. But the more he does it the more I just facepalm.

Seeing him get "infacted" by the Dark Order tho I'd like to see what he can do with it.


----------



## 304418

Some quick thoughts. Up late, I know, but life happens.

Not gonna be upset that JR was calling Full Gear Fully Loaded all night (Fully Loaded was an awesome series of PPVs. Don’t know why WWE got rid of that series). Just hope everything is okay since I know he’s been through a lot ever since his wife passed away. Still one of the best commentators today.

Lovin’ the return of Luchasauras.

Allie finally get tv time. Just wondering where they’re going with Brandi and Awesome Kong scalping the women’s division.

Nyla builds herself back up as a threat in the women’s division, which is a good thing for both her and the division as a whole.

Is Dani Jordan (the woman who jobbed to Nyla) signed to AEW? She looks like someone special and someone who should be on the AEW full time.

MJF and Jericho have amazing chemistry. And Wardlow has finally debuted as an ally of MJF. But are they both apart of the Inner Circle, or are they just going there own thing, or are they gonna ally with someone like Tully Blanchard and Shawn Spears?

Brawl between Young Bucks and Proud N Powerful was lit.

I guess the push of Scorpio Sky towards the world title has begun with his pinfall victory over Jericho.

Looking forward to next week.


----------

